# For those who are single, when was the last time someone showed an interest in you?



## Want2Bconfident

By that I mean someone made it clear they fancied you/asked you out on a date, etc?

This is one thing that really makes me feel quite bad about myself because I often see and hear other people being told that someone likes them or asking them out, and it so rarely happens to me. My SA is all linked to my looks - I was always insulted and put down about my looks and called ugly, I am working hard on overcoming this, but I just so wish women found me desirable, I have seen so many guys over the years get so much attention from women because of how they look, I wish for that so much!

Anyway, the last time anything positive happened to me was at work about 4 years ago when some girl from another office emailed me at work saying she was my secret admirer and fancied me. She should have gone to specsavers! 
That was nice, I liked that, I was really flattered because I have such a negative self image of how I look, and she liked me purely based on how I look which was very good for me. 

So yeah, 4 years, bloody hell. It does make me feel undesirable. 
How about others, when was the last time, and does it make you feel bad that you have so little attention?


----------



## Solitario

Being a guy, it's hard to say. I'm not sure if the girl is interested in me or just being nice. Anyway, recently there is a girl at my church who I thought was interested in me, I caught her looked at me a few times. So I went to one of her parties and whenever I went up to her she talked to me briefly and then went to talk to someone else. One, she doesn't like me or two, she is nervous around me but likes me, or three, I'm being paranoid.

Probably option 3. Either way, I'm not going to ask her out.


----------



## dax

Last time someone really liked me was like Jan/Feb of '07. Some girl I knew. I knew she liked me cause she always told me how much she had a crush on me. Then I hooked up with another girl the Summer of '07 but she was really drunk, I don't think she really liked me even though she initiated it. Thats the last time I had any kind of intimate contact with a girl.

As far as what you said about looks, I don't know why either of these girls liked me, as far as my opinion goes they were both way too good for me in terms of looks.


----------



## nothing to fear

the last couple times that a guy said something like "so can i have your number?" or "we should hang out tonight.." were in september.


----------



## Drella

A week or so ago, a girl said (in my presence) that she would have sex with me. It was awkward.


----------



## Zephyr

It's never happened.


----------



## Joelle

Couple weeks ago. Rather wipe it from my memory, really.


----------



## Draztek

Maybe last night? Although she was drunk so I'm not sure... before that though **** lets see... a year and a half ago.


----------



## LostinReverie

I'll let you know if it ever happens


----------



## Cerberus

Four months ago. Before that: a year or so.


----------



## huh

Earlier this year in one of my college classes the girl next to me flirted with me quite a bit. I never had the nerve to follow-up on it though.


----------



## MeganC

Friday night, but he was married. Jerk.


----------



## Futures

About a year ago. Some girl at work was very flirty towards me. Prior to that, it was probably a solid 5 or 6 years where no one showed interest in me.


----------



## njodis

Never.


----------



## thetrial

Like 2-3 months ago, and it was a creeper so :\


----------



## Hot Chocolate

i dunno..about a year ago. Someone on the bus handed me a memo saying he wanted to know me.


----------



## PGVan

Girls show interest in guys? Can somebody please explain this strange phenomena?


----------



## nothing to fear

PGVan said:


> Girls show interest in guys? Can somebody please explain this strange phenomena?


i wish i had the guts to do that.


----------



## toaster ovens

Probably about a year or so.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

Guys are so interest in me, but not the type of guys I like. The guys that mostly approach me are Thugs or Old Men. Basically they have no snow ball chance in getting with me, I usually ignore them or I politely say no. 

The Men I like usually do not approach me or give me the time of day. Plus the Men I like, its not that many around my area to begin with.


----------



## fern

never


----------



## millenniumman75

The last time I put myself out there. :lol I can't remember. I do think women notice me all the time; the way they interact tells the story. When I get my haircut is usually a good sign.


----------



## sanspants08

Saturday, but I hooked her up with my friend and left the bar. :stu


----------



## Want2Bconfident

Reading these comments and seeing that so many people get shown interest in them quite often makes me feel such a loser.
Its the same in real life, I see my friends and people at work often get interest shown in them on a regular basis from the opposite sex, this never happens to me, well maybe once every decade. 
I can see now why some people say its easy to get a girlfriend/boyfriend. 
I wish I didn't care but I do. It makes me feel so **** about myself. I feel so unworthy and inferior to people because of this.


----------



## kpuz

if people don't show interest in you, the only thing you can do is show interest in them if you want to get to know them....which is easier said than done for someone with SA


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Want2Bconfident said:


> Reading these comments and seeing that so many people get shown interest in them quite often makes me feel such a loser.
> Its the same in real life, I see my friends and people at work often get interest shown in them on a regular basis from the opposite sex, this never happens to me, well maybe once every decade.
> I can see now why some people say its easy to get a girlfriend/boyfriend.
> I wish I didn't care but I do. It makes me feel so **** about myself. I feel so unworthy and inferior to people because of this.


Maybe you have a schema that deals with feeling low in status called social udesirability schema or social exclusion...because I feel the same way most of the time


----------



## Squirrelevant

The only time it had been obvious that someone had been interested in me was a short while after high school had ended. She told her friend, her friend told her boyfriend and then he told me. I was never interested in her though.

Apart from that, I have no idea. In the past I'd get so nervous around girls that I was attracted to that I'm sure it was obvious to them. From their reactions I couldn't tell if they actually liked me, they just liked the attention or thought of it as a bit of a joke. I suspect it has always been the last two reasons.

Since then I've almost isolated myself completely, so there is far less of a chance that someone could be interested.


----------



## Kardax

Umm... last Friday?

A year ago, it wouldn't have happened. I've worked hard in the past 2 years to make myself a better, more-interesting, less-shy person, and I'm starting to think I have a real chance 

-Ryan


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

In Feb of this year.


----------



## Want2Bconfident

I have just been thinking about my situation a bit more. I haven't had any interest shown in me for like 4 years, but I just thinking this morning, what the hell do I expect? At the end of the day I have no social life nowadays, the only people I interact with are people at work in my office, and in my office of 35 people, every woman in the office is married, except for two women in their 50s and 60s. 
I suppose having seen two friends at work sometimes get emails from women in different offices showing an interest in them and asking them out has made me feel bad that I never get this, but at the end of the day I have never emailed any woman at work saying I am a secret admirer, so what the heck am I expecting?
I seem to have lost the plot somewhat. I seem to have been believing its all black and white - that no one shows an interest in me so I really am ugly and undesirable, but I wonder if someone desirable who had no social life and all the women he interacts with are married, whether he would have any more interest shown in him.
I guess this shows that things don't come on a plate to you, you can't expect to make no effort and things just happen for you. I mean, when I was at university I used to manage to go on dates with women, and I look miles better now than I did then.
I have to stop blaming 'my looks' for which I used to be ridiculed and insulted about and believe in myself and put myself out there.


----------



## Lateralus

At least a year, probably more. I hardly ever meet anyone new either. Doesn't matter though since I don't want a girlfriend right now anyways.


----------



## livingnsilence

MissChocolateMilkshake said:


> Guys are so interest in me, but not the type of guys I like. The guys that mostly approach me are Thugs or Old Men. Basically they have no snow ball chance in getting with me, I usually ignore them or I politely say no.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ditto. I'm definitely an "Old enough to be your daddy or grandpa" creep magnet. Besides that only some ugly druggies, geeks, or dumb a**es. And if you take all them away only 1 decent guy has show intrest in me. Last time someone my age showed intrest in me was a couple months ago, and of course it was an ugly, sketchy drugie. Unfortunatley I was really drunk and ended up making out with him and I regret it.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

livingnsilence said:


> MissChocolateMilkshake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys are so interest in me, but not the type of guys I like. The guys that mostly approach me are Thugs or Old Men. Basically they have no snow ball chance in getting with me, I usually ignore them or I politely say no.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ditto. I'm definitely an "Old enough to be your daddy or grandpa" creep magnet. Besides that only some ugly druggies, geeks, or dumb a**es. And if you take all them away only 1 decent guy has show intrest in me. Last time someone my age showed intrest in me was a couple months ago, and of course it was an ugly, sketchy drugie. Unfortunatley I was really drunk and ended up making out with him and I regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you. Some old bum looking dude noticed me today, I basically rolled my eyes at him. I was in my car thankgoodness for that. But it was just crazy, cuz he kept staring, I thought he was gonna come close to my car. If he had, I would have step on the gas pedal.
Click to expand...


----------



## xboxfreak

Maybe 6-7 years ago.


----------



## VCL XI

Solitario said:


> Being a guy, it's hard to say. I'm not sure if the girl is interested in me or just being nice.


Same here, I need nothing short of the anvil-to-head treatment. The last time someone explicitly took an interest was 13+ years ago. We played air hockey (helloooo _Bad News Bears_), I offered her some McDonald's fries and that was it. I am truly the consummate romantic. _*pantomiming loaded gun in the mouth*_


----------



## copper

There were a couple of times someone showed any interest in me. One was when I was 19, but I had no interest in her. She was in her late 30's, and married to a Pastor. She wanted to have an affair with me. I told her flat out no. She was also three cans short of a six pack. I met her in my first college class and she wanted a study partner so I agreed. She then took it that we were a dish. I think she may had a personality disorder. I would say she had histrionic personality disorder. After I nicely told her no she didn't bother me. A year later I was standing outside one of the buildings talking to a classmate she strolled by with a younger guy on her arm. She said hi to the classmate I was talking to, but ignored me. The classmate then commented how she finally found a younger guy. 

The next time someone that had an interest in me was one of the staff that worked in one of the group homes I deal with. Again this was another that was 3 cans short of a six pack. She has been married a couple of times. I overheard her talking to another staff that she was looking for someone that was financially secure so she could marry them and divorce them and get material items out of it. She said that how she got her house and truck. 

Outside the two above no one showed any interest in me.


----------



## Conquistador

I probably get it every day but how the hell would i know?


----------



## ANCIENT

Ok, I'm not single but before the girl I'm with now, the last time someone was interested in me was a year ago. My friends girlfriend was trying to hook me up with her cousin, who was interested in me. She wasn't really my type, but she was still really cute, but have a baby (that wasn't a problem, as I wasn't looking for a long term relationship with her). We never went on a date but we met a few times. Everytime we met it turned out bad (I didn't really talk). after a while she lost interest in me because I was to quiet and "shy." 

She told me I need to come out of my "shell" and stop being so shy. I've been working on myself and I think I talk more than I used to, but nothing to be confident about.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm not sure, I can never really see the signs. Plus I don't hang around enough girls.


----------



## mongorians

a couple days ago.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

There were guys interested me online but it seemed like they either...

1.) Lived too far away, never would have moved to be with me.
2.) The guys in my city would lose interest once they would meet me, which I didn't get because they seemed really interested when we talked on the phone. 

*shrug*


----------



## Kelly

A few weeks ago. Two guys. They work at the same restaurant. So I stopped going to it. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Rasputin_1

Want2Bconfident said:


> By that I mean someone made it clear they fancied you/asked you out on a date, etc?
> 
> This is one thing that really makes me feel quite bad about myself because I often see and hear other people being told that someone likes them or asking them out, and it so rarely happens to me. My SA is all linked to my looks - I was always insulted and put down about my looks and called ugly, I am working hard on overcoming this, but I just so wish women found me desirable, I have seen so many guys over the years get so much attention from women because of how they look, I wish for that so much!
> 
> Anyway, the last time anything positive happened to me was at work about 4 years ago when some girl from another office emailed me at work saying she was my secret admirer and fancied me. She should have gone to specsavers!
> That was nice, I liked that, I was really flattered because I have such a negative self image of how I look, and she liked me purely based on how I look which was very good for me.
> 
> So yeah, 4 years, bloody hell. It does make me feel undesirable.
> How about others, when was the last time, and does it make you feel bad that you have so little attention?


I would say thats a pretty overt way of showing interest in someone. usually people(esp girls) are not that bold. Smiling and eye contact from strangers is a much more common way of seeing if someone is showing interest in you. And if you are more aware of that Id bet youd find that it happens more then you think.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kelly said:


> A few weeks ago. Two guys. They work at the same restaurant. So I stopped going to it.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


You mean like "creepy attention" or that they were interesting but SA is in the way?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

When it happens I'll let you all know...


----------



## Jessie203

Last night. I was on a date that ended with a cute kiss. Hehe.


----------



## ssmcivicsi

a little over a year ago.


----------



## SaigeJones

never


----------



## SaigeJones

BildungsRoman said:


> about never.





fern said:


> never





njodis said:


> Never.


I was beginning to think I was the only one.


----------



## BeNice

Not that long ago. Well, I was told that the girl liked me. I don't know if she still does. I'm probably not going to do anything about it because I suck.


----------



## isuckatlife

what qualifies as showing interest?

I've felt that some girls were interested in me in the past but I realize now that it doesn't mean anything

last time was probably 2 years ago


----------



## Kelly

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean like "creepy attention" or that they were interesting but SA is in the way?


Like "one of them asked me to tea, so I drank tea with him and he didn't talk the whole time and I had to carry the conversation." He was the cute one. Then there was "guy who actually asked me out." But he wasn't the cute one. So I stopped going.

I would like to point out that I would have gone out with the quiet one, because I liked him better, but he didn't say anything. So he lost out on my awesomeness. Cute SA boys take note. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## shelovescliche

I actually get hit on quite frequently now that I'm at college, but I have a feeling it's more due to the fact that my school is awfully small than anything else. In any case, more often than not it makes me feel really uncomfortable, because 99% of the time I'm not interested.


----------



## 2Talkative

Never..... it sucks I wish someone would notice me.


----------



## flapjacker

Aside from some occasional looks which I'm too oblivious to recognize or too lame to do something about, 2004.

Aint it sad. :b


----------



## mountain5

I guess a year ago. Before that...probably 2003, I could say for sure. Awesome, isn't it? 

Of course, that's what happens when you go to a completely male-dominated college to work in a completely male-dominated industry.


----------



## nightrain

It's been awhile. Back in high school a very attractive girl asked me to homecoming. I went with her, but I didn't know her very well so It was pretty awful for me. We danced a few times, but I couldn't even make myself talk to her very much. I'm sure she hated me after that dreadful night.

Since then I haven't been in a position to meet anyone. Not even in collage. I went to Full Sail to learn how to make video games and 99% of my classmates were men :no Now I live at home in a small town with nothing to do. I really need to move away from here.

I think I'm a decent looking guy, but it's rare for girls to approach guys and that doesn't bode too well for me. It's hard for me to talk to anyone let alone a girl who shows no interest in me.


----------



## mind_games

about 5-6 years ago (and I kinda like her too, but didn't take up da chance because it wouldn't have worked out due to my situation at the time)

since then... <tumbleweeds>


----------



## Roger-Kun

Never has, never will


----------



## OhNoTaylor

2 years. It's rather depressing.


----------



## hypestyle

The last time.. uhh.... it's simply never happened for me.. yipes..


----------



## Vaapukka

Hmm, the last time I realized what's going on at the time was on 3rd grade, 25 years ago. With hindsight I guess one girl did show some interest in 1989 or so 

Edit. Oh, I *did* hold hands with a young woman for a few seconds in 1992. But nothing since then...


----------



## Shygirl427

the first and probably last time someone showed interest in me was about two or maybe three months ago 
but like someone else has said and What I have come to realize is that I attract the creepy, and sometimes perverted ones so...in that case i rather not be bothered with at all


----------



## Equisgurl

the last guy I dated, which was about 2 months ago.


----------



## Prodigal Son

I had a date last week.

The thing is girls really don't show obvious interest in me, I mean unless they're being flirtatious. They could just be being nice and smiling though, even when getting a date sometimes it is difficult for me to read a girl. I think they try to hide it sometimes or not lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Around 10 months ago now.


----------



## AussiePea

About a month ago, led to something but my SA killed it before it really got going. It was nice though, but in 21 years of life it has been the only time I have had someone noticeably show any interest in me at all, and that hits you pretty hard.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I went on a successful date last week, though I'm still single.


----------



## The Storm

I think it was 2 years ago- I actually had two after me at the same time! I was getting to know both of them really well (for me, probably slowly for them) and with the first one I freaked out and blew off his advance, then when I tried to fix it realised he'd moved on. The second one was a boy from overseas who I didn't realise even liked me, even though we emailed pretty much every day, and everyone told me he liked me, and he would sometimes make comments about moving over here (yeah, and I didn't even pick up on that!) But I didn't work it out until he obviously gave up and the emails stopped coming.

What's worse is that I know next time I'll do exactly the same thing.


----------



## Drella

A handyman waved his grease rag at me earlier as I walked past. I'LL TAKE IT.


----------



## Freedom2010

Just very recently, like a week ago. It is the first time any guy has shown interest in me (that they actually verbalized to me). I was chatting with him on Facebook, and somehow it came up that I should "put more pictures up of myself". I didn't know how to react, so I just took the conversation back to where it was (sports) and asked if he played any spring sports. Not the smartest thing to do, but I know better for next time. 

He is really cute and goes to my school. He has also showed interest in me a couple of times before, but that was the first time he commented on my apperarance. I will say "hi" to him next time I see him, no matter how hard it is 

Edited: After I wrote this, I know know that I will say "hi" to him at school next time I see him. I'm more scared of losing a great opppertunity to really get to know someone than I am of looking stupid. I have already lost too many oppertunites in my life and don't want to lose anymore.


----------



## Ceilidh

Ummmm... well, this guy I kind of used to talk to last year liked me. He asked me out but I said no </3 I wish I didn't now /:

Oh yeah, and some weird guy who knows my sister likes me. He's about 28 though o____O


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere

about two weeks ago. it made me so nervous that i started avoiding her and when i did come into contact with her i was so nervous i felt my leg trembling. 

it's really to bad because i probably freaked her out and now my personality is different towards her. and i know if i spent enough time with her that i would eventually calm down and be able to make a good partner for her. my initial freak out dooms me when i'm attracted to someone.


----------



## whiterabbit

March of last year. He was so drunk he was almost falling over. I would have totally taken advantage if I didn't think it would lead to his suicide when he sobered up.


----------



## veron

Hmm... it was a while back. I'm too lazy right now to count the years.


----------



## LostPancake

This cute and quiet girl kept sitting next to me last semester, and it made me nervous. We talked a bit now and then, and I got the impression she had a kind of blunt personality, though she did smile and joke a couple of times. She didn't talk to anyone else. The last day we parted without saying goodbye, and I figured that was that. The final was in a different room, but she came and sat next to me there also. It took me a while to look up to see who it was, and then I was like "oh, hi", and she gave me this little wave that was either sarcastic or like what took you so long to notice that it was me? We talked a bit before the test started. Then during the final I was thinking, should I put my email on a scrap of paper and leave it next to her, see if she wants to hang out this summer or something? But then I knew I'd be so nervous, wondering if she'd contact me, and then if she did, all the anxiety involved with getting to know someone, and trying to hide all my insecurities from them. So I didn't do it. When I got up to leave I tried to at least smile at her, but she didn't meet my eyes and was looking at me like you jerk, why are you trying to leave the aisle this way instead of the other? Or you jerk, why are you leaving now instead of waiting for me to finish? Or you jerk, you didn't leave me a note or anything. Or you jerk, what, do you think I like you or something? 

I don't know - it was all kind of weird. I don't know why she would want to keep sitting next to me. I was attracted to her but my self-esteem is pretty low lately, so I had no confidence to ask her our or anything. And I just wouldn't have been able to handle all the anxiety and stress of getting to know someone, in the midst of struggling to keep up in school also.


----------



## slyfox

A girl asked me if I wanted to be her boyfriend in 5th-6th grade. She also spent a lot of time with me at school. Later on in high school she talked to me a few times. I called her awhile after high school, but was too nervous to answer when she called back. I royally screwed this chance up 

I thought a girl was trying to get to know me at around the time I graduated.

My friends sister seemed to be interested in me around 2006. She always wanted to talk to me and we went walking a few times. Another one that I really screwed up. Probably was a good thing because she was my friend's sister.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Still never.  

I don't know what is wrong with me.


----------



## shyvr6

Probably several years ago, but I found out through a friend and not by her. Every other time it's either been a blind date or a girl will just give me a look like she's interested, but that hasn't happened for serveral years.


----------



## hiimnotcool

I think Friday night. A girl asked me for my number so I gave it to her. I was feeling bold (and intoxicated) so I started touching/rubbing her leg and she didn't stop me. She told me to get in touch with her the next day (yesterday). I did and she asked me to keep in touch so we can hang out.

Not sure if I'll do that.


----------



## anonymid

Last year.


----------



## gaz

I don't know if anyone has ever been interested in me.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have no idea :lol


----------



## VIncymon

PGVan said:


> Girls show interest in guys? Can somebody please explain this strange phenomena?


Indeed, what is this strange alien concept ?:yes


----------



## Franky

Probably December last year...a couple of girls showed some interest in me, but i wasn't that interested in either of them, so I avoided them and didn't let it go anywhere.


----------



## dax

dax said:


> Last time someone really liked me was like Jan/Feb of '07. Some girl I knew. I knew she liked me cause she always told me how much she had a crush on me. Then I hooked up with another girl the Summer of '07 but she was really drunk, I don't think she really liked me even though she initiated it. Thats the last time I had any kind of intimate contact with a girl.
> 
> As far as what you said about looks, I don't know why either of these girls liked me, as far as my opinion goes they were both way too good for me in terms of looks.


I had forgot about this thread...the last time anyone showed interest in me was '07 when I first posted this but since that post I made out with a girl on new year's this year. I totally forgot about that until I saw this thread. We were both really drunk and I think we both just did it because we felt jealous everyone else had BFs/GFs and they all kept making out. It was weird cause we kinda hate each other and always used to fight. She's my friend's friend so I see her every so often and the whole drunken making out thing kinda makes it a little awkward whenever I see her now. Don't know if that counts as showing interest but I think she iniated it so why not count it?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

January 2008


----------



## AceRimmer

"Last time" implies there was at least a first time.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

Fall 2008


----------



## fern

Well, once when I was at the mall some pervy old man winked at me, and then there was the time at college when this very manly lesbian girl I had class with hit on me. :sigh It's too depressing to think about.


----------



## S.T.A.T.

There is a girl at work who is showing interest in me. I shouldn't chase her but will enjoy every single interaction with her.


----------



## jellybelly

Never.


----------



## ilikebooks

A customer the other day at work. He was probably confused.


----------



## numero1

In 7th grade, a girl told me that she liked me.
Then a couple of a months ago a girl told me she thought I was cute.(I am a freshmen in college now)
Thats it for me.


----------



## fern

VIncymon said:


> LOL, that is funny. Kinda reminds me of something that happened to me.
> 
> I will never forget ( about 2 months ago) when i finally thought i was going to get a girlfriend, she was so sexy, well formed and down to earth and she then told me she was a lesbian. :roll :mum Ain't that just ****^$5##!!541 ! :um
> 
> When I went home that day i smacked my head on the wall and said to myself "that's it, I give up"
> 
> After that my brother asked: "so how did it go with the girl" I couldn't bring myself to answer that.


Yeah, thats pretty bad.


----------



## kenny87

no one to my knowledge, although there was this one girl who seemed to always be around me in high school. In 10th grade lunch she sat at my table with her friends that I was originally at all alone, at 12th grade I moved to the senior cafeteria. I again found a table all alone, and her and her friends found there way there, and when I went to a graduation field trip, which was a day at some bar downtown, in which I only went so I wouldn't mess up my 4 years of perfect attendance, I found a table there in the corner all alone, and her and her friends found there way again, I never got a sign of interest but I did find it odd that when we were in the same place, and in a place were teachers are not assigning seats, she was always right there, no matter how well I hid myself. 

In my first college semester some girl who shared my classes on 2 days of the week would randomly say hi to me, and sometimes say something small if I was waiting for my 2nd class to begin or when we all walked in, but eavesdropping in class revealed that she was taken and seemed to be recently pregnant, she ended up dropping out halfway though. Of course I was never expecting anything as I have already integrated into my brain that just because someone talks to you does not mean they like you.


----------



## nothing to fear

some time last week i was in the cafe of the library where i volunteer (the library of a university which i don't attend). since school is done it was completely empty except for the sound of me eating my chips. anyway this black guy comes over and sits across for me so i hid my wallet and cell which were on the table (KIDDING ). he just starts saying 'hi' 'you're really pretty' 'do you go to this university' blah blah and i was awkward and i just gave one-word answers and i was speaking very quietly. i tried to pretend like i was busy reading the philosophy homework on my lap even though i was just staring at it. he asks for my number and i tell him i don't like giving it out then after him talking about some other stuff he finally leaves then goes up to his friends who were sitting at another table and walks out. not sure why he was there if he was in high school, maybe just to pick up some older girls to brag about getting some from older more mature chicks. *shrugs*


----------



## rocky

over the weekend i was picking up a few things from home depot and when i went to check out i was greeted by a very cute young woman who smiled and then started talking to me about different things after she found out i lived near her. i get very little attention from females but even i was able to figure out she was flirting. but things didn't go any farther once i found out she had just graduated high school and i'm in my 30s.  it was still a nice feeling though to be noticed by an attractive woman.


----------



## Sabreth

It's almost been two years now. *sigh*


----------



## Graye

VIncymon said:


> LOL, that is funny. Kinda reminds me of something that happened to me.
> 
> I will never forget ( about 2 months ago) when i finally thought i was going to get a girlfriend, she was so sexy, well formed and down to earth and she then told me she was a lesbian. :roll :mum Ain't that just ****^$5##!!541 ! :um
> 
> When I went home that day i smacked my head on the wall and said to myself "that's it, I give up"
> 
> After that my brother asked: "so how did it go with the girl" I couldn't bring myself to answer that.


Kinda similar thing happened to me a few months ago. I was at a bookstore after work, and this guy at least 10 years older then me appears to check me out. Why do I suspect? Because we were walking in opposite directions, and after I went into a section of shelves, I notice the same guy backtracked, and is pretending to look at books while glancing at me. I mean, I hope he was a modelling scout, but I'm creeped out nonetheless. If it's not clear, I'm a dude... Going to take a shower now.


----------



## Ericisme

Uh, oops. It seems this is all meant in real life only, huh? So, never.


----------



## vicente

Never. I think something is wrong with me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

hiimnotcool said:


> I think Friday night. A girl asked me for my number so I gave it to her. I was feeling bold (and intoxicated) so I started touching/rubbing her leg and she didn't stop me. She told me to get in touch with her the next day (yesterday). I did and she asked me to keep in touch so we can hang out.
> 
> Not sure if I'll do that.


Yeh, sounds like you'll definately be _'keeping in touch'_, figuratively speaking. Perhaps you ought to try getting totally inebriated and a little bold once again.. jkz 

How do you think your anxiety would be if you caught up with her again in a 100% sober state?

Edit: Don't go for it if you don't feel comfortable about it though, for going for the wrong reasons can become disasterous. If she has expressed interest though, I think just go for it man. Try not be too mindful of the outcome.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Never.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

like 2 years ago- my ex husband. 

****.


----------



## SilentLoner

Not for a long time. Right now there's this guy at my university who's hinting that he likes me but is not my type at all.


----------



## BrainError

.


----------



## blockhead

There's a cute girl at work who, I have been told, has a crush on me. And one day she was flirting with me and told me that she likes quiet guys. I wanted to jump out of my skin after hearing that. I wish my SA wasn't preventing me from being anything more than an acquaintance. I am so painfully awkward around her now. I wish I could tell her how I feel so that she would just leave me alone. I'm far beyond the point of thinking I'm good enough to be with her, and the more I see her at work the worse I feel.


----------



## jonesy0039

about 5 mins ago.. somone text me saying they wished i lived alone so they could come cheer me up in a very special way


----------



## Tristram

Ugh, I'm not very good at noticing these things, but the last time I thought I picked up something was over two years ago. Did absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## nothing to fear

today and it was awkward. i was on a short bus ride going home. it was completely crowded so i was standing towards the front. there was this guy standing near me who was looking at me but i was busy listening to the smiths on my headphones so i just ignored him. he taps me on the shoulder so i grudgingly take off my headphones and he says 'hi' and talks a bit, asks me a bunch of questions, whats my age (he seemed happy that i was 20), do i live on my own, do i like to drink, do i smoke weed, and he asks for my number and i say "um. sorry.. i'd rather not". he said it's okay and talked a bit more then asks if i could write down his number at least. i said okay and looked through my bag but i couldn't find my phone so i said "no". i was uncomfortable and i just wanted to go back to listening to the smiths, i hope i was at least polite.
he was kind of hot actually, but didn't seem like my type and i don't really want to start out dating complete strangers.

what was most awkward is that the bus was completely packed but it was almost dead silent so everyone sitting down and standing around us heard our conversation and my awkwardness and rejecting him ahaha. i felt like people were looking at me afterwards. mayb ei'm just paranoid



hiimnotcool said:


> I think Friday night. A girl asked me for my number so I gave it to her. I was feeling bold (and intoxicated) so I started touching/rubbing her leg and she didn't stop me. She told me to get in touch with her the next day (yesterday). I did and she asked me to keep in touch so we can hang out.
> 
> Not sure if I'll do that.


go for it!


----------



## sacred

highschool? that was the last time someone made it very obvious that they were intersted. this girls locker was a few over from mine. one day while we were at our lockers she suddenly blurts out in a loud voice while looking right at me "i used to have a crush on that guy" i just put my head down closed my locker and walked away. lol there was another girl who i worked with a couple of years ago who never directly showed any interest in me herself but her mom who also worked there gave me her cell number and would tell me to call her that she wants me to call her. i never did. lol


----------



## IcoRules

In real life, about four years ago. On Myspace I get messages every once in awhile from guys. But I dont really bother with it.


----------



## shygirl14

a month ago, he lied about everything I feel like a prank. Prior to that, not really sure. I know my standards can get in the way plus the fact that I have that bi***yness in my attitude that most guys shun away from, they click to the easy girls on mainstreet.


----------



## Iced Soul

Last time, a few weeks ago(still waiting to see how that goes), but before that, not that I knew of. Or rather, they weren't my type, so I kind of just ignored it.


----------



## LiveLaughLove

Well, a good guy friend of mine admitted that he has a crush on me, but I told him I'm just not interested in dating right now.


----------



## imt

Just recently. I had a few run-ins with this gal but everytime I want to stop and say something to her, I choke. So I just wave at her when we see eachother.


----------



## MyNameIsJames

Since I was in high school. Looking back I feel really bad about how I reacted a lot of the time, I was usually afraid that the relationship, if it ever started, would go sour pretty quickly due to my SA. So I typically just ignored their advances, I have a lot of regrets about that. I was way too cautious back then and still kick myself for it. Oh well.

So the last time someone showed an interest in me was about 2 or 3 years ago now, but I feel that's only because I haven't been anywhere enough since then for anyone to have an interest in me now.


----------



## necropanda

Nobody has ever expressed interest in me, in school I was really a loser and talked to nobody x)


----------



## IcedOver

Would you count someone smiling at you as showing an interest in you? I've never tried to get a date but I have had a few women flash me a smile in public but never capitalized on it. Just a few days ago I had a confusing experience. I was in the library and walking up towards the checkout counter when a woman who looked to be in her mid-twenties who was also going to the counter looked at me and gave me a very clear smile. She was very cute, totally the kind of girl I'd like to go out with -- slightly mousy look with glasses but well dressed. I got in line behind her and after she was done at the counter she went around the side of it and sat down her purse and rummaged through it. I looked over at her and she flashed me the same coy smile, like she was checking me out, and left. And of course I just responded by doing my usual -- looking downward and not smiling back.

But the weird thing is that when I was in line behind her I had looked down at her left hand and what did I spy but a very clear engagement ring. What's an engaged woman doing giving out smiles to strange men? Do some women wear big rings with rocks on their left ringfinger just as decoration? I don't know; I can't win.


----------



## alex999

Zephyr said:


> It's never happened.


Ditto.


----------



## RoninDistance

Today, I guess. I looked, she smiled, she made a move, I dodged. That was the end. Honestly, I'm at the point where I don't really care. :?


----------



## iingridd

january this year when i tried this other website to meet people. BUT i either blew it or he just me ask me out so many times that i backed out of it completely. not sure if it was my fault because of my SA or his insistence :-(


----------



## Alone42Long

5 years ago ... maybe ... IDK Probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## demoneyeskyo

Drella said:


> A week or so ago, a girl said (in my presence) that she would have sex with me. It was awkward.


wow. how did you react? Did you say anything ?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I was asked out a couple of months ago by a casual acquaintance and turned him down. Not interested at all. What sucks is I see him everyday at work usually as I'm leaving and he always gives me this googly eye smile that makes me so uncomfortable I want to run away.


----------



## Recusant

Just before thanksgiving break 2007 I was somehow able to flirt with a girl in my drawing class since we were partners in face drawing and she gave me her number. I freaked out all break about calling her and then next time I saw her I had my first serious panic attack when she asked why I didn't call. Never spoke to her again.


----------



## Alone42Long

IcedOver said:


> Would you count someone smiling at you as showing an interest in you? I've never tried to get a date but I have had a few women flash me a smile in public but never capitalized on it. Just a few days ago I had a confusing experience. I was in the library and walking up towards the checkout counter when a woman who looked to be in her mid-twenties who was also going to the counter looked at me and gave me a very clear smile. She was very cute, totally the kind of girl I'd like to go out with -- slightly mousy look with glasses but well dressed. I got in line behind her and after she was done at the counter she went around the side of it and sat down her purse and rummaged through it. I looked over at her and she flashed me the same coy smile, like she was checking me out, and left. And of course I just responded by doing my usual -- looking downward and not smiling back.
> 
> But the weird thing is that when I was in line behind her I had looked down at her left hand and what did I spy but a very clear engagement ring. What's an engaged woman doing giving out smiles to strange men? Do some women wear big rings with rocks on their left ringfinger just as decoration? I don't know; I can't win.


I hope the just smiling is a sign of interest idk for sure but if it isn't then I guess I've basically probably never had any sign. Maybe twice in the five times in my life a woman said Hi as well. On the ring thing. I believe it seems to be common for women for some reason to wear various rings on their wedding ring finger just for decoration or to keep alot of guys from bothering them I guess. I've seen it many times & it makes it very confusing & extra discouraging if you're interested but now not sure if they are even not married.


----------



## AshenSpirit

I used to get asked out on dating sites until I changed my profile to be abrasive, vague, and creepy.

I also used to get asked out at work, until everyone knew I wasn't interested.

I'd really like to date, but maybe I'm just being stupid... 

Most of my time is tied up in working on things and I guess I'd rather work and make some progress than date and deal with ambiguity and possible failure.


----------



## IcedOver

Alone42Long said:


> On the ring thing. I believe it seems to be common for women for some reason to wear various rings on their wedding ring finger just for decoration or to keep alot of guys from bothering them I guess. I've seen it many times & it makes it very confusing & extra discouraging if you're interested but now not sure if they are even not married.


Thanks for your reply. But I don't know . . . this really looked like an engagement ring. It had a rock in the middle and little curved things coming up on either side of it. And this girl wasn't the type who would get a whole lot of attention from guys. I found her very cute but she had glasses and kind of a nerdy look, so I doubt she would be wearing a ring to fend off guys, especially when she seemed to be inviting my attention. I've been smiled at before (in fact one other time was right at that same library counter) but this was the clearest signal that a girl was checking me out as she gave me two smiles. Or perhaps she's just a smiley person. Either way, engaged or not, I wouldn't have responded because I shut down in situations like that. Even if I had, my personality and life situation (don't drive, crappy job, no friends) would have instantly made me unattractive.


----------



## yellowpaper

Haven't been actually asked out in like a year, which I'm fairly happy about. Someone did try to set me up with someone a few months ago and turning that down was awkward.


----------



## numero1

necropanda said:


> Nobody has ever expressed interest in me, in school I was really a loser and talked to nobody x)


I know the feeling, but I pretty much chose to be a 'loser'


----------



## southward

I have no idea. Sometimes I like to think that people are interested in me when they really are not...But the last time someone asked me out was 6 months ago, before that, 1 year, and before that 4 years. Unless you count random customers while I ring them up.


----------



## justforester

I was asked to prom by one of the most popular girl in my school in front of a group (I froze so nothing happened) 3 months ago. Girls give me smiles and a girl say hi to me randomly occasionally and i'll freeze. I'm just too shy.... and i loathe myself. I've never had a close friend that was a girl. Come to think of it, I haven't had a close friend in 5 years. Period. 
It's a miracle I haven't ended my misery sooner....

"Death gotta be easy 'cuz life is hard" 50 Cent - he's a complete tool but i love this quote


----------



## Toad Licker

13 years ago now, in real life. There was a woman online that wanted to go out with me 4 years ago but she lives in the next state over but still too far away for me to have done so.


----------



## tigerlilly

about a month and a half ago a guy friend asked me out-- i wasn't interested, and i told him so, and now we don't talk. :[

this probably doesn't count, but the other day at the grocery store a random guy came up to me and said, "you are looking gorgeous today," and then walked off.


----------



## Nairov614

I am not single...But in what 5 Years 0 that i know of at least. Which regardless with SA or what ever is hard to miss an annoying dude trying to pull a Rico Suave on you!


----------



## PolarBear

Six years ago, back when i was in grade 10.....the one and only time thats ever happened in my life. 

Actually now that i think about it, thats pretty depressing.


----------



## blueblu

It's happening right now and I am trying to get out of it. I blame it all on myself. I was too nice and open with them when I shouldn't have.


----------



## bobthebuilder

it was about a month ago, i was in the mountains camping. The town i was in is a tourist town, and there was the most unusual girl in one of the gift shops. she came up to me and started the conversation with a sales pitch for some deal that was going on. Then she starts asking if i live in the area, i tell her im just visiting and then she starts talking about her job. We just kinda chit chat and apparently shes from the Ukraine, only going to be there for the week, and when i asked her to hang out with me when she was done with work.....she didnt know what time she got off. Phone number? she has no phone. Also, she doesnt understand the phrase "hang out" (or the handful of similes i could think of) or the word "age". 

I left very confused.


----------



## nothing to fear

"started the conversation with a sales pitch for some deal that was going on"


----------



## mardy423

It's been years.


----------



## UltraShy

Earlier this year.


----------



## bobthebuilder

nothing to fear said:


> "started the conversation with a sales pitch for some deal that was going on"


hey, she was the one to go off on a tangent of personal questions. I tried to get away as soon as she was mentioning some stupid decal for clothes.


----------



## fences

Im not even sure :/. Probably never.


----------



## Redefine

blueblu said:


> It's happening right now and I am trying to get out of it. I blame it all on myself. I was too nice and open with them when I shouldn't have.


Aww, come on be nice to the dude 

I'm pretty sure my lab partner likes me. She mentions how she feels so distant to her boyfriend and is always smiling at me and laughing at things I say. She's real nice and smart and a good lab partner, but she's just not that attractive to me .


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Someone might be interested in me now...? It is only online, so we haven't "officially" met yet. It will probably change once we meet... who knows.


----------



## Dempsey

Um. Couple of weeks ago I made a cheeky comment to one of the waitresses which she seemed to enjoy, and she even brought it up a few times. I've noticed she's even remembered conversations we've had in the past that I've almost forgotten.
It's hard to tell though, as I'm usually quiet, and take my work seriously and tend to focus on it as much as possible (ie: almost ignore everyone else). When I start being more goofy I think it catches people off-guard. It's hard to tell if it's a genuine interest.

I also recall this nice-looking girl at a store I went to. She didn't want to be at work and seemed annoyed by the customers. She didn't appear that way with me, though. Actually seemed a little bit perky. I found it strange because for a customer, I was pretty time-consuming. I bought several knives, some equipment, and had to fill out forms before buying. Shame the store is 45min drive from here.


----------



## Phronima

I don't even know if it was interest or not but the last time a girl even talked to me was two and a half years ago. She said my hair was pretty. Meh.


----------



## kenny87

man this sucks, here I was thinking its not all that bad no one has ever wanted you and I see post about people who aren't happy with the fact they only have gotten a few in there life, I wonder what that makes my case then?


----------



## MissMay1977

Show interest= staring at you and watching you or giving you a look? If so, men show interest in me daily. I guess that is considered showing interest. I hate it though. It is so superficial to show interest in me because of my looks. Even though I am not single, I would much rather a person show interest in me ( my thoughts, feelings ,emotions, personality) than to show interest in my looks.


----------



## elvm

Well my last relationship was... two years ago??? maybe three... and from that point on my depression became awful so i just, didn't talk to anyone, which made it worse. I feel better, but with that came so many walls. I just want a normal relationship!!!!! I am so tired of me.


----------



## knuckles17

never i think girls think im nerdy looking.


----------



## cbunns

never unless i'm being used for free drinks


----------



## Traci

Like a year ago.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Well, the online guy called me and we almost talked for 2 hours. I guess that is a good sign?


----------



## serene7

MissChocolateMilkshake said:


> Guys are so interest in me, but not the type of guys I like. The guys that mostly approach me are Thugs or Old Men. Basically they have no snow ball chance in getting with me, I usually ignore them or I politely say no.
> 
> The Men I like usually do not approach me or give me the time of day. Plus the Men I like, its not that many around my area to begin with.


exactly the same thing about me


----------



## KittyGirl

Last time I was hit on was 5 years ago.
I did have a boyfriend for 8 years; but he broke off our engagement one year ago and hasn't said anything to me since.

So... 1 or 5 years; depending on how you want to look at it.


----------



## sansd

I suspected a guy was somewhat interested a few months ago. It never happens with anyone I could possibly have any interest in. The last guy before that one seemed to be interested in almost every girl.


----------



## waytoblue

Earlier this year, two guys on my college course made it clear that they wanted more than friendship. It was horrible cause I only liked them as friends and I wanted it to stay that way. I've only ever liked someone who felt the same once, but I pushed them away cause I couldn't handle it and I'm just pathetic.


----------



## Portia

March 2007 lol i remember that night well this guy i was like in love with told me he thought i was hot and that he really liked me i ended up spending the whole evening with him and a few after that!

i found out later through his best friend that he had liked me for ages but by the time i had found this out he had got a girlfriend and that was the end of that!:blank


----------



## odd_one_out

Yesterday, I think.


----------



## anomalous

Never. Far as I can tell anyway.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Last time I looked in the mirror, the eye contact was intense to say the least :love2.....

In all seriousness I think daily if I run into quite a bit of girls at least one will show a bit of physical attraction to me, maybe I'm just pushing my luck/ego though. In terms of a girl trying to get to know me I'd say recently, before that, ummm in real life not in a while I don't think, but then again I never really left my house much.


----------



## CourtneyB

The pervs do almost daily *shudders*, trying to make small talk or whatever and open the door for me if their standing by the door. the last time an eligible guy showed an interest was thursday at Chipotle Mexican Grill. He was the guy at the register, small talk, then gave me my tacos for free.  I love free food! I swear it tastes so much better than the food you pay for yourself :boogie


----------



## matty

CourtneyB said:


> The pervs do almost daily *shudders*, trying to make small talk or whatever and open the door for me if their standing by the door. the last time an eligible guy showed an interest was thursday at Chipotle Mexican Grill. He was the guy at the register, small talk, then gave me my tacos for free.  I love free food! I swear it tastes so much better than the food you pay for yourself :boogie


Haha, sorry, I just like making eye contact. Hopefully people dont view me as a perv. :afr

I can never tell, I get interest but how serious it is I dont know. Last for sure was a couple of months ago and that made me very uncomfortable. Now I avoid that person because she makes advances.


----------



## BetaBoy90

matty said:


> Haha, sorry, I just like making eye contact. Hopefully people dont view me as a perv. :afr
> 
> I can never tell, I get interest but how serious it is I dont know. Last for sure was a couple of months ago and that made me very uncomfortable. Now I avoid that person because she makes advances.


True Matty I used to think I wasn't a perv, but now I'm not too sure, if you're a perv I'm definitely a perv.


----------



## matty

Oh beta, you have me covered in the perving stakes. Most of the time I just like making eye contact, see if anything is there. We are all pervs, all admire other peoples look. Just some people are super sus doing it.


----------



## polardude18

Lol true story. The last time I was told someone thought I was cute or had interest in me was a few months ago, this girl told me they had a huge crush on me and that they thought I was so beautiful and a great person, I was honored by the compliment but this was coming from my brothers girlfriend so it was a little awkward at the same time, lol.


----------



## velvet1

Last week, this one guy wanted to hang out but I decided not to. I think I had a good reason thought. He asked me for my phone number and I decided to give it him but he didn't seem so interested :blank. He texted me but took forever to reply and that just bothered me. I think he was distracted because he asked to hang out around night, I just thought that suspicious when I don't know him very well :sus. He was cute looking but I think he was interested in only one thing. I seem to attract guys like that :|.


----------



## timetopretend

July. He's a sweet guy and I was smitten by him all last summer. I just changed though.. and realized he was boring. Perhaps a little bit more boring than myself. I don't know, its hard to explain.

Andthen there was also this past Wednesday.. this kid that I honestly hate came up to me at the mall. Said hi to me. Then just looked at my boobs. :no


----------



## Tiffx

A few months ago. I was at a bar for my friends birthday and everyone was drunk so I don't think it counts. 

But last year this guy I was actually attracted to confessed to liking me and it was the first time a guy showed interest and it was mutual. But I screwed everything up and it was never meant to be. I hate thinking about it now because I feel pathetic.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

I never had that. No one ever asked me out on a date in my entire life. Coz I'm ugly and soopid... whaaaaaaa


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

*Clear interest?*

It could have been a few months ago, but I'm not at all sure.

One may have simply been a display of hatred. He stared me down from the get go, was shy of me and seemed to try to be nice to me, then he called me b*** under his breath (this was after I said something stupid, because I was nervous of him. He was obviously offended and I don't think he ever forgave me), played like he was going to run me over with his car, but made clicking and soft whistling noises with his mouth and tapped the wall with his hands every time he walked by me to get my attention, and exasperatingly whispered good night to me from the other side of my cubicle (not sure if he meant it or if he just meant to bully me...whatever). I didn't feel loved toward the end. I don't know why I was getting this attention from him in the first place.

The other that I'm not so sure about was a work friend. Very confusing for me, because I thought this person couldn't possibly be interested in me...maybe he wasn't. That would be okay.

The last one I can be certain of was about four years ago. We were talking and he started touching me and then when it seemed the coast was clear (we were in a van with other people and they got out to get something) he kissed me. It was all very fast.

Does this make me feel bad that it has been so long? Not really, because I don't handle this kind of attention well.


----------



## jessckuh

this guy had been trying to hook up with me for over 2 years. I kept turning him down because of his repuation of being a man *****. But though I continously said no he kept asking, then got to near begging. It flattered me a bit, I must admit. I really long a for a SA guy and I to hit it off though, I'll wait but waiting hurts


----------



## CourtneyB

matty said:


> Haha, sorry, I just like making eye contact. Hopefully people dont view me as a perv. :afr
> 
> I can never tell, I get interest but how serious it is I dont know. Last for sure was a couple of months ago and that made me very uncomfortable. Now I avoid that person because she makes advances.


Nej, im sure you're not one, dont worry.  The pervs im talking about are the dirty construction workers at a gas station or older guys who want that younger woman to make them feel more youthful :roll the staring isn't the problem its the remarks and obvious "nice" gestures to try to get me to give them attention.


----------



## mardy423

About 3 years ago


----------



## Hamtown

Well i sometimes notice girls giving me a very quick glance or just deeply staring at me...thats the furthest i get.


----------



## waytoblue

Last night. I was in a pub and some guy asked me to go back to his house but I said nonono.


----------



## Nathan18

5 years ago.


----------



## millenniumman75

This year.


----------



## Resonance

The last time someone showed an interest me was....never


----------



## FakeFur

A couple of months ago at college, TWO guys liked me at the same time, and they both knew that they both liked me. I was only attracted to one of them, but the other one thought I liked him too. But even though I knew who I liked, I really didn't know what I was supposed to do about it, and was scared of him actually getting to know me as well. I ended up unintentionally making the both of them confused. But after a while, I finally decided to not be scared and to outwardly smile and show interest to the one I liked, but it was too late. He wasn't interested in me anymore, and I ended up feeling a little embarrassed. Oh well...


----------



## thewall

never.


----------



## foodie

this guy at church which I cant avoid and its really akward seeing him dammit!


----------



## Lumi

One month ago.


----------



## Music Man

Resonance said:


> The last time someone showed an interest me was....never


Same.

I'm hoping when uni starts again in October that I'll meet someone (although there are nice girls I know but they show no interest).
Although, if it's the same as it's always been, I'll just plod through another year of work while people I know hook up with more people.


----------



## Cepp

4 years ago at an old job, a coworker was really forward with me but I'm so dense I didn't even realise it. Eventually she just came out and told me but I really wasn't into her so I turned her down. When I think back on it I kind of wish I'd just gone for it :/


----------



## mbp86

3 years ago


----------



## Lasair

Ha well the guys who keeps after me must be desperate as I have been turning him down now for a year...I even told him I was with some one but he will not leave me alone so!

Other than that about 5 years ago!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

No one has EVER shown an interest in me...

For almost 8 years. From grade 9 to 12+. 

My hopes are not up for any college girlfriends, either.

Oh well. More time for game programming when my assignments are done!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Zephyr said:


> It's never happened.


.


----------



## MissMay1977

30 minutes ago.


----------



## MissMay1977

For those that have said never. Has anyone ever asked how you were doing? or asked how things were going? They are showing interest in you!


----------



## Yamirami

Aside from the internet, never.


----------



## SloopjohnB

Xmas 2009, a girl from stir.com messaged me and we started chatting on YIM. I got too scared and cut off ties completely.


----------



## mind_games

I don't know if I'd notice any interest shown towards me. I also get the feeling I've replied to this thread before with a similar and similarly brief response.


----------



## Same Difference

Sometime during the Pleistocene epoch.


----------



## lanzman

I honestly have a hard time telling when someone is interested in me. In the past when I have shown signs of interest towards a women, they are usually friendly towards me, but they never give any clear signals they are interested back. And I am not the kinda of guy that's going to ask them directly, so I just don't bother to pursue them. I guess if a woman feels she has to play that hard to get, she's not worth getting to me. JMO.


----------



## MrWorry

The last time for me was in high school. So about 18 yrs ago. Eye opening when i really think about it. And interestingly, the time in my life when i use to dress like a "gang banger".


----------



## AK32

About 8 years, god that is embarrassing to admit.


----------



## robtyl

Few months ago, whilst on exchange in London. An absolutely gorgeous girl, but I just couldn't bring myself to feel relaxed around her... I kept thinking she'd judge me and then tell her friends (we were all in the same group). So I pretended I wasn't interested.

That's when I had to face up to the reality that I have SA.


----------



## estse

MY dental hygienist was really interested in my teeth.


----------



## matty

Mercurochrome said:


> MY dental hygienist was really interested in my teeth.


Sounds like they are in the right line of work.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hmmm, I guess the last time Matty talked to me.


----------



## matty

Oh and to answer this thread. Just a week or so ago 

and hi beta


----------



## silentcliche

^ Oh, you two. Get a room already.

Honestly, I'm not sure.


----------



## matty

Um, Sorry.  

Your looking awfully dead in your avatar today SC.. interest shown


----------



## merryk

Yesterday I was asked out by an online penpal (lol). He says I'm "intelligent and witty." This promptly reminded me of people I've known who are eloquent with the written word and suck at talking, or vice versa. Anxiety can strike me dumb and silly :um How appealing. I'm like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get!


----------



## Music Man

MissMay1977 said:


> For those that have said never. Has anyone ever asked how you were doing? or asked how things were going? They are showing interest in you!


Unfortunately no.

Girls have never shown any form of interest at all, not even as friends. I never see girls looking at me or smiling at me. I have never received any compliments either. When I show an interest in girls, they ignore me.
As my confidence improved a little, I found it a little easier to smile at girls when I walk past them but all they do is put their head down and don't smile back.
I find it very confusing.


----------



## nemesis1

Yesterday. A girl messaged me on plentyoffish. I didnt reply. :|


----------



## percyblueraincoat

*hmm*



Music Man said:


> Unfortunately no.
> 
> Girls have never shown any form of interest at all, not even as friends. I never see girls looking at me or smiling at me. I have never received any compliments either. When I show an interest in girls, they ignore me.
> As my confidence improved a little, I found it a little easier to smile at girls when I walk past them but all they do is put their head down and don't smile back.
> I find it very confusing.


Okay, with your permission, we can pick this apart. You never see girls looking at you? What? Never? No woman/girl has ever looked at you in all your days? Are you sure? No smiles either? Are you sure?

For a start, people can look at us and smile at us without us seeing them doing it so you can't say for sure that no girls have ever looked at you or smiled at you.

But in order for the belief system that "no girls have ever shown interest in you" to hold, you had to hide, filter out or dismiss anything that has ever happened to you that opposes that hypothesis. You also had to filter out or dismiss the truth that people can look at us and smile at us without us seeing them doing it.

And, of course, exposed, the belief system inside your head may now shout out: "but what about the compliments thing?" Because every single woman and girl on planet earth has expressed her interest in a guy though giving them a compliment? Imagine if that were true. Every single girl who fancied Justin Timberlake would only be able to do so if they went up to him and told him they liked his hair. You can be interested in someone without saying a word to them.

If you've got an idea in your head that "she's not going to be interested in me" then you're not going to notice people showing interest in you. Or else you're going to dismiss it until you get back to that familiar feeling of how you see yourself.

There could be many, many reasons why a woman you smile at may not smile back or put her head down. But because one interpretation of her actions supports a dangerous, hungry, negative belief system, you side with the idea that it means that woman is not interested in you or else thinks badly of you.

All this darkness is destroyed by the fact that other people do not automatically always see us in the same ways as we see our ourselves. In certain circumstances they might guess about how we see ourselves. But it would be a guess. We all observe, interpret and put meaning into things. Some people make judgements about how other people see themselves like that. I mean, for all I know, I'm guessing and if any part of this helps then great and if I'm way off the mark than that's fine too. I acknowledge that. But so much starts from the ideas we have about ourselves.

Yesterday, three women expressed an interest in me. Did this make me happy? Well, the old belief system is still there. So it prompted me to look at this event and try and see what might be "wrong" with these people. Why? Because I already have that idea that I'm not attractive and the notion that three amazing people would be interested in me like that does not compute. It is an anomaly. It has to be filtered out, dismissed or defeated in order for the belief system to survive.


----------



## Lonelyguy

Only a few times online but they always eventually rejected me. In real life, never.
This morning I was driving past the local dump site and saw someone digging through the trash. Every time I go past, there's someone digging for treasure. Which made me realize...hell, even garbage attracts more attention than I do. :blank


----------



## Music Man

joinmartin said:


> Okay, with your permission, we can pick this apart. You never see girls looking at you? What? Never? No woman/girl has ever looked at you in all your days? Are you sure? No smiles either? Are you sure?
> 
> For a start, people can look at us and smile at us without us seeing them doing it so you can't say for sure that no girls have ever looked at you or smiled at you.
> 
> But in order for the belief system that "no girls have ever shown interest in you" to hold, you had to hide, filter out or dismiss anything that has ever happened to you that opposes that hypothesis. You also had to filter out or dismiss the truth that people can look at us and smile at us without us seeing them doing it.
> 
> And, of course, exposed, the belief system inside your head may now shout out: "but what about the compliments thing?" Because every single woman and girl on planet earth has expressed her interest in a guy though giving them a compliment? Imagine if that were true. Every single girl who fancied Justin Timberlake would only be able to do so if they went up to him and told him they liked his hair. You can be interested in someone without saying a word to them.
> 
> If you've got an idea in your head that "she's not going to be interested in me" then you're not going to notice people showing interest in you. Or else you're going to dismiss it until you get back to that familiar feeling of how you see yourself.
> 
> There could be many, many reasons why a woman you smile at may not smile back or put her head down. But because one interpretation of her actions supports a dangerous, hungry, negative belief system, you side with the idea that it means that woman is not interested in you or else thinks badly of you.
> 
> All this darkness is destroyed by the fact that other people do not automatically always see us in the same ways as we see our ourselves. In certain circumstances they might guess about how we see ourselves. But it would be a guess. We all observe, interpret and put meaning into things. Some people make judgements about how other people see themselves like that. I mean, for all I know, I'm guessing and if any part of this helps then great and if I'm way off the mark than that's fine too. I acknowledge that. But so much starts from the ideas we have about ourselves.
> 
> Yesterday, three women expressed an interest in me. Did this make me happy? Well, the old belief system is still there. So it prompted me to look at this event and try and see what might be "wrong" with these people. Why? Because I already have that idea that I'm not attractive and the notion that three amazing people would be interested in me like that does not compute. It is an anomaly. It has to be filtered out, dismissed or defeated in order for the belief system to survive.


Thanks for the breakdown.

I realise that you can be interested in someone without saying anything but what will that achieve, since they'll never know that you think that unless you tell them?

I see girls flirting with guys at uni all the time, smiling and hugging them. I only get a response out of a girl if I talk to them and they always respond like I'm the last person they want to talk to.
I never see girls looking at me (although they could be looking when I'm not, I realise).
In terms of eye contact, even when I'm talking to a girl, they look down or to the side, they never look in my eyes (I wear glasses if that has anything to do with it, I don't have a clue).

It makes me feel alien when I look around at people talking to each other and they're looking at each other and smiling and playfully touching.

Before uni finished for the summer my 'friend group' were going our seperate ways after a lecture and the girls hugged all the boys, except me - they walked right past me to go and hug one of the other boys (there were 2 girls).
Now I'm very hygienic, have showers every day and all that so when something like that happens (especially people who are in your friend group), it makes you feel terrible.


----------



## my2cats

The only time I get hit on is by tow truck drivers. It's almost funny if it weren't pathetic, and nothing against tow truck drivers but it kind of creeps me out - lone girl, stranded, 11pm. NOT a good time to hit on her if you don't want to come off like a creeper.

Also they tend to be about twice my age, and it's super awkward because I don't know how to react and obviously I can't just leave because I need a freaking tow.

In a normal social setting, this has never happened. Oy.

But, 2 out of 3 tows over the past 2 years I was hit on. One guy I actually made up a fake boyfriend just so he would leave.


Also - how pathetic is this - I've semi-convinced myself there's some kind of scam going around for how tow truck drivers can take advantage of single women they meet. I mean what are the odds, the only 2 times in my life I've been hit on, it was by tow truck drivers?!


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Never


----------



## matty

Last night. Cougar, not really wanted but it was nice.


----------



## Nathan18

Music Man said:


> As my confidence improved a little, I found it a little easier to smile at girls when I walk past them but all they do is put their head down and don't smile back.


That has happened to me, too. I've tried it a few times, when I've been feeling a little bit more confident. I get the exact same response that you got. They just put their head down and ignore me.

I don't want to do it any more.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

matty said:


> Last night. Cougar, not really wanted but it was nice.


You're lucky. I wish older (unmarried) women would show interest in me.

But then again, I don't exactly put myself out there much.


----------



## timotheos

Next time will be the first time.


----------



## majrmsa

About a month ago.


----------



## Deathinmusic

On the internet, a few months. In person? At least two years. I haven't been out much since then however (nor have I before then).


----------



## RyanAdams

A couple of months ago a friend told me his co worker thought I was hot (she may be crazy) and wanted to hang with me. So we hung out as a double date (but I wasn't aware this was a double date. Yes, I am THAT clueless). So of course I was really anxious and didn't make a move, cause I'm just awesome. So a friend of mine hacks my facebook profile (long story), and writes a note to her in my name telling her I was just nervous, and surprisingly she writes back telling me she hoped to see me again (remember this part!) before she left. See, two weeks after I found out somebody likes me, she lost her job and will be moving across the country. Awesome! 

So, every time I posted something on facebook, she replied to it. Nobody else commented on EVERYTHING I wrote, except her. Well, one of these posts turned into a funny, flirtatious argument between the two of us, and towards the end I hinted that we should hang out. She deflected, made another flirtatious comment, and stopped flirting on that post and now she comments on NOTHING I write. Neat, huh? So who knows? Maybe in another six years, someone will think I'm worth a few minutes of their time. Sorry, I just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## igorzalev

Long long ago, in a land far away ( actually not that far away).


----------



## monkeymagic86

every now and then but they just want sex.
pretty sad but true.
And im talking about in real life not over the internet.


----------



## Dina

Two weeks ago (more or less). Guy asked me out, I said no. No special story really.


----------



## helicon1

I guess it was about 5 years ago. It was a friend of mine and we were both drunk. She basically propositioned herself to me. I remember complaining to her about a girl that night (a kind of a funny story in hindsight), and was incredibly frustrated. I would have been willing if she hadn't been married with two small children. It was akward getting a ride home from her husband about an hour later.

She phoned to apologize for making me so uncomfortable the next day, but she never invited me out after. It sucked because we hung out at least once a week usually, drinking and playing music. I didn't have any other friends at the time so it was back to social isolation unfortunately.


----------



## Cyrus

Late 2008..lol it could be worse.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

The last time was more than 2 years ago senior year of HS. I wasn't physically attracted to her.


----------



## bazinga

2003


----------



## No Surprises

This thread reeks of maladaptive fatalism. Here's an example scenario:

Person A: hellz yeah -- peepz flirt with me every week. im so hot i ****n rock!

Person B: That's no fair. Nobody ever flirts with me. Now I feel really miserable.

*Person B becomes depressed and disinterested with everybody around them. Everybody else, put off by Person B's negative temperament, proceeds to avoid them.*

Person A: lolz im so hot three other people just tried to pick me up.

Person B: **** it. I'm just going to crawl into a corner and die.

*Person B proceeds to crawl into a corner and die. Seeing as Person B is now shut away in a deserted, lonely corner, it's unlikely that anybody will be around to try and flirt with them prior to their untimely death.*

I'm not even saying that I'm above this sort of behavior, because, frankly, I'm not entirely above it, but I can at least spot a negative pattern when I see one.


----------



## Sabriella

7 months ago. Before that, about a year and a half.


----------



## AussiePea

Sat night (I think). Well she kept wanting to talk to me and then she forced me to dance with her lol.

Anyway I ruined any chance of anything by making up an excuse to avoid and after that she didn't talk to me again that night and ended up hooking up with some other guy.

xD


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ospi said:


> Sat night (I think). Well she kept wanting to talk to me and then she forced me to dance with her lol.
> 
> Anyway I ruined any chance of anything by making up an excuse to avoid and after that she didn't talk to me again that night and ended up hooking up with some other guy.
> 
> xD


Thems the brakes man. Anxiety does these things to us doesn't it, take it with a grain


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Personally it was probably quite some time ago for me now. I don't think I am receptive to it anymore though, I think just having some friends would be cool, like, I'm not sure if I want to be receptive to it, I don't know, love seems like a complex game to play.


----------



## kbro84

Back in June and he was not attractive to me all :no


----------



## Timeofallout

In person, 3 years. Not in person, 4 months.


----------



## MidnightBlu

This guy I am talking to right now. Before that it was my ex-boyfriend of a year and that was back in I dunno Feb 2010 before we broke up?


----------



## stranger25

never!


----------



## FakeFur

Monday, the 30th of August. That was the first day of classes for me. While I was walking by somewhere on campus, this guy sitting far away shouts to me "Hey you! Come over here." He then told me how he kept seeing me around and thought I was cute and stuff. But then later that day when we hung out, it turned out that all he wanted was to have sex with me. I was totally thrown off, because that had never happened to me before, and I wasn't expecting it at all. I had just met him!


----------



## hypestyle

i couldn't even remember, it's been so long...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Sometime in primary school, well over 10 years ago. There might have been other instances but I've been oblivious to it.


----------



## Ape in space

I can't remember ever getting any interest. My 80-year-old piano theory teacher once told my mom I was gorgeous though. Score!


----------



## viv

Ape in space said:


> I can't remember ever getting any interest. My 80-year-old piano theory teacher once told my mom I was gorgeous though. Score!


Ooh - sounds like a catch!


----------



## Nessy

3 months approximately, before I guess about 3 months again, then about a year (never dated that girl though), only had three girls interested in me during my life so can't say its a frequent occurance


----------



## Some Russian Guy

The girl at the reception desk....

At the family clinic where I visit my psychologist...

Started to smile at me, all of a sudden, when she greets me, she says HI-iii and smiles, and when I leave, she smiles at me once more...

She's 20, and I'm 30...

But... based on my observations, I have concluded, that girls see me as an ok normal dude, at first, and then they grow cold and indifferent, and usually don't even look at me afterwards...

This girl, however, tries to show some interest, and that's after 4 years of indifference...

And I don't know what to make out of this.

Also, I can't smile back at her, for my insecurities won't allow me to do this...

Also, about two weeks ago, while I was waiting for my session, she offered to make me either coffee or tea, which is quite unusual, and I didn't even say anything, I just shook my head in refusal...

yup... that's me


----------



## Some Russian Guy

FakeFur said:


> Monday, the 30th of August. That was the first day of classes for me. While I was walking by somewhere on campus, this guy sitting far away shouts to me "Hey you! Come over here." He then told me how he kept seeing me around and thought I was cute and stuff. But then later that day when we hung out, it turned out that all he wanted was to have sex with me. I was totally thrown off, because that had never happened to me before, and I wasn't expecting it at all. I had just met him!


1. Have sex with a dude (your mark/target).

2. Make sure to capture it on hidden video camera, and have a stain of his semen on your underwear.

3. After the event, make a copy of that video tape, present it to him in order to blackmail him for tons of cash... otherwise you tell police he raped you...

4. ???

5. Profit.


----------



## watashi

It's so rare for me in real life. A couple of years ago I was renting an apartment and I had to move out back to my parents cause I didn't have the money to pay for it anymore. The woman who rented the apartment was finding people using an agency and they finally arranged for someone to come and view the apartment. The landlord couldn't make it that day, so she sent the guy from the agency and he came like half an hour before the people were supposed to come for viewing and then the people were late too. So it was just me and him sitting alone in the apartment waiting. It was so awkward. He started asking me about my favorite movies and where I went to school. I didn't feel like talking much though. I think it was awkward for him too cause he turned on the tv lol. He even gave me his business card afterwards. :lol


----------



## JFmtl

Last time a girl showed signs of interest to me, in real life? I don't think that ever happened lol.


----------



## tutliputli

Showed an interest as in, made it clear they fancied you?

A couple of weeks ago. Before that, it would've been last year in my old job. 2 or 3 guys seemed to take an interest in me but 2 of them were in relationships and the other was married... one of them was a good friend of mine for a while but his feelings of lust got in the way. Among other things, he tried to have sex with me at work :lol Although he was a bit of a womaniser, he genuinely appreciated my character and the fact that I was different. He made me feel really good about myself in every way and whenever I feel crappy, I think of all the things he said to me and I realise I can't be that bad afterall.


----------



## Kennnie

Last night


----------



## Fenren

Years ago...


----------



## Jessie203

Today.
Not my type though


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The guy from the power company hit on me about 2 or 3 months ago.

But show interest as in try to date would probably be about a year and half ago.


----------



## stranger25

kathy903 said:


> Today.
> Not my type though


Why? money? Every woman on earth gets interest at some point in their life. Men, don't.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

A few weeks ago. 

Didn't do anything about it, though.


----------



## gomenne

To be honest I find your thread really mean !!!! Don't ask why I jsut think it is. You put those who have sa in a corner or I don't know how to say it clearly ...


----------



## add2list

stranger25 said:


> Why? money? Every woman on earth gets interest at some point in their life. *Men, don't.*


Apart from all the guys on this thread who have had women show interest. Oh and all the guys in real life too. Yes, discounting all those examples, no woman has ever shown a man any interest. :roll

On Memorial Day Weekend a girl I met was definitely flirting with me. Not sure about the other women who approached me that weekend, think they were just being friendly. Though I'm pretty bad at picking up on when someone's flirting with me.


----------



## stranger25

add2list said:


> Apart from all the guys on this thread who have had women show interest. Oh and all the guys in real life too. Yes, discounting all those examples, no woman has ever shown a man any interest. :roll
> 
> On Memorial Day Weekend a girl I met was definitely flirting with me. Not sure about the other women who approached me that weekend, think they were just being friendly. Though I'm pretty bad at picking up on when someone's flirting with me.


I don't think you understood what I meant. What I meant was that all women will recieve interest from guys at some point in their life. All. Every single one. On the other hand, not every single guy out there will recieve interest from women. There will always be a minority that is left out. That's why you see this huge plethora of guys on the internet saying they are in their 20's, 30's, still a virgin, and never had a girlfriend.



gomenne said:


> Not true !!!
> Some women don't get any interest from men.


I beg to differ. Show me a woman who's a 40 year old virgin who never had a boyfriend or a date.


----------



## RayOfLight123

^Susan Boyle


----------



## senrab

stranger25 said:


> I beg to differ. Show me a woman who's a 40 year old virgin who never had a boyfriend or a date.


get back to me in 10 years to see if I have an update. LOL

to answer the question, the last time for me was a month ago


----------



## Music Man

Ape in space said:


> I can't remember ever getting any interest. My 80-year-old piano theory teacher once told my mom I was gorgeous though. *Score*!


She was just *playing* with you, geddit ....... oh..... nevermind.....:b


----------



## Nefury

About 3 years ago, right around the time my life stopped.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

WintersTale said:


> A few weeks ago.
> 
> Didn't do anything about it, though.


Ooooh maaan, you missed such a good opportunity to:

1. Have sex with a girl (your mark/target).

2. Make sure to capture it on hidden video camera, and make sure there is a stain of her vagina fluids on your underwear.

3. After the event, make a copy of that video tape, present it to her in order to blackmail her for tons of cash... if she does not comply to your demands, threaten her that you will file a rape report with the police

4. ???

5. Profit.


----------



## Chris16

This one girl might have back on a date (of the time variety) that I don't remember because I didn't notice because I'm horrible at picking up on any kind of social signal always and forever.


----------



## AK32

It's been so long I can't remember.


----------



## Rixy

RayOfLight123 said:


> ^Susan Boyle


Add my Year 9 English teacher to that list. Don't know why she admitted it though. She had an odd fascination with Mr Rochester from Jane Eyre. :b

I've also heard stories about a few girls from my school fretting and worrying about being alone. One girl even had a drunk "_Nobody loves me_" breakdown at a party.


----------



## sansd

A guy ran after me as I was walking to tell me I was absolutely beautiful and ask me to lunch a couple of weeks ago. That doesn't normally happen, though.


----------



## panda

A gentleman asked me if I had a boyfriend about a month ago, but once he realized I have the social skills of a 4 year old, he ran far and fast!


----------



## Monroee

Not sure if she's into me, but she did ask me to get some coffee at school with her.


----------



## nmpennea

gomenne said:


> To be honest I find your thread really mean !!!! Don't ask why I jsut think it is. You put those who have sa in a corner or I don't know how to say it clearly ...


I agree with this.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Some of the posts in here truly amaze me. Especially, those from males. No woman has ever shown the slightest interest in me. Either I look like crap or things are different outside of my country ............... or both.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A girl asked me out on a coffee date about 3 weekends ago...

...And I havent heard from her since :roll

Ohh anxiety...


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

The girl would have to straight up grab my face and tell me she was interested for me to believe it. Everytime I think a girl might be interested in me, I just tell myself I'm making it up or that I'd get rejected if I tried to ask her on a date.

The last time I can remember a girl being interested in me for something other than a booty call (there's one girl who hits me up once a month to use me and then kick me out the door - I feel cheap but whatever it's nice to be needed once in a while) I'd say it's been a couple years. And that girl wasn't really interested in me, she was more interested in having a boyfriend to buy her dinner, hang out with all the time, and show off to her friends. That relationship didn't last long, but again, it was nice to feel needed for once.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Monroee said:


> Not sure if she's into me, but she did ask me to get some coffee at school with her.


Sounds like they are showign interest to me...

I'd love to go get coffee with a cute girl and chat. Unfortunately I lack the cute girl and I stopped drinking caffeine a couple months back.


----------



## Rixy

Has anyone had somebody incredibly weird interested in them? Like...girls that eat bugs...or popcorn off the floor....or those who smear chocolate all over their faces...or just someone...REALLY WEIRD....No one? Anyone? :sus

I swear that whole situation was God's way of telling me to shut up over moaning about how no one likes me :lol


----------



## bsd3355

A week ago a random girl came up to me at a bar and said "I think your hot" and said it on numerous occasions throughout the night and also confessing it to my friend about me. Strange the mind of some people are in that they say such things but can't have a conversation to save their life or show an interest when I invite them to hang out.


----------



## hypestyle

..... never happens for me.. just.. never..


----------



## odd_one_out

Yesterday, hehe (always one of my ex's but it'll do ;/).


----------



## stranger25

bwidger85 said:


> A week ago a random girl came up to me at a bar and said "I think your hot" and said it on numerous occasions throughout the night and also confessing it to my friend about me. Strange the mind of some people are in that they say such things but can't have a conversation to save their life or show an interest when I invite them to hang out.


That's an example of social disconnectedness. I bet if that was a regular environment like a store that wouldn't have happened at all. Women are just weird like that. I'd say any girl who refuses to show interest in any guy she meets in life deserves whatever lonely fate follows. I could probably say the same for men, but I sympathize with guys because there are some who struggle (like me) and have to deal with being in our late 20's and having no experience period.


----------



## Timeofallout

I've been talking with a girl from work for the last week and Friday night she sent a text that I felt was out of context yet flattering. Basically it stated that after talking with me for the last week she'd developed an interest and would like to get to know me better. So, it would seem this is the first time in 2 long years I've gotten a bite  

Im not entirely sure where this will go, but I hope somewhere better than where I've been!


----------



## JustWakeUp

About 4 years ago at my old job. :\


----------



## aNervousGirl

about a week ago a customer asked me out.:shock

it went like this:



> Me: Hi, how are you?
> Customer: Good.
> Me: Do you have your savings card?
> Customer: Yeah.
> - He hands me the card -
> Me: Thank you.
> - I scan it and hand it back -
> Customer: Thanks.
> Me: Mhm.
> Customer: ....Are you...seeing anyone?
> Me: What.
> Customer: Are you...like seeing anyone?
> Me: No...
> Customer: Because I come here all the time and I always want to ask you, but I end up not doing it 'cause I get nervous.
> Me: Oh. Well, no I'm not.
> Customer: Okay...so do you want to go out sometime?
> Me: Uh....
> Customer: I mean we can be just be friends if you want.
> Me: Uh...
> Customer: ..........
> Me: No, that's really nice, but no thank you.
> Customer: Okay.
> - after two horribly awkward minutes of scanning and bagging his groceries -
> Me: Okay, your total is *whatever it was*.
> Customer: At least I asked, you know? I didn't punk out like all those other times.
> Me *nodding my head*: :]
> - He payed, left, and I was left there trying not to run home and hide in my room-


pretty awkward. 
a few days later he came back in my line all dressed up.
well, not "dressed up" necessarily...but there was a difference in his "style" or whatever. when he had asked me out he was wearing a hoodie and sweatpants. this time he was wearing a kind of dress shirt and regular pants. looked a lot better. he didn't say anything though.


----------



## Fenren

Hmm can't remember...


----------



## Rossy

Last Friday.


----------



## Kennnie

does the man in the mirror count?


----------



## odd_one_out

Today but now she's gone.


----------



## rdrr

february 2011


----------



## Peter Attis

I think (especially if you're a guy) that it's easy to confuse "interest in you" with "simply being polite."

Girls who talk to me are firmly in the latter category.


----------



## Doctorius

A random girl about 2 years ago. I wasnt interested though. I never got attention from a girl I liked... damned looks ;S Why couldnt I be a bit taller with a more handsome face?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

AS far as I know, no one has ever taken an interest in my appearance.

Although, I vividly remember when I was out in the supermarket with my mum, at about the age of somewhere between 5 to 8 ( ridiculous age, I know), i remember I kept passing this other girl who was the same age, and we couldn't take our eyes off one another while passing in the aisles. kept smiling back at one another.....even at this age there was this real attraction that was completely reciprocated both sides, you could feel it..........

I think both parents noticed this, they kind of noticed this after several passings i think they said something to one another.

I remember just as the shopping finished, I meet the girl out on the trolley bit for only a few minutes, i remember asking her name, she replied 'Jaqueline' it was, and i remember then going home, and never seeing her again.
I wonder if the same attraction would exist if i saw her again, these years after........I bet not.........

I find it pathetic that this is another one of those memories is that all Ive got to hold onto.:cry


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

The last time a guy looked at me was in 2007-2008. It was a ****ty date, and I wish I could get more experiences.


----------



## Ashley1990

Well guys keep on flirting with me..someone who seriously showed interest was in february ..vallentines day..he proposed to marry me.....


----------



## hoddesdon

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Well guys keep on flirting with me..someone who seriously showed interest was in february ..vallentines day..he proposed to marry me.....


So did you accept?


----------



## baseballdude

Several girls have called me attractive but I cannot remember the last time a girl took an active interest with me. Probably never.


----------



## Cleary

I sort of got hit on/complimented by some guy (aged 21-25 I'm guessing) while shopping at a thrift store three weeks ago. It was awkward and random.


----------



## matty

Last night.


----------



## Ashley1990

hoddesdon said:


> So did you accept?


No it was so awkward..he already had a girlfriend..we used to discuss abt her..but that guy got acrush on me..i was shocked n embarrassed..i have stopped talking to him...i feel guilty that I cracked their relationship by doing nothing...i was innocent though but iwas the only reason that spoilt them both


----------



## ThisGuy

This happens rarely, but the last time it was obvious was at the dental office a year ago. I was getting my teeth cleaned and telling the dental assistant about all my problems and life, and she told me she would go on a date with me: "I would date you." :O I was flabbergasted. But she was taller than me and slightly overweight.... and a bit older.


----------



## Marakunda

A few months ago I was in a store with my mom, I was just checking stuff out, looking around and such, then out of nowhere some girl who worked there said to me "Do you need help? Are you looking for anything?" I replied with "No, I'm just looking", and to my surprise she stayed and kept talking to me for some reason. She was asking me questions and stuff I wasn't really used to answering, therefore I guess I made it a bit awkward for her.

When we left, my mom was like "She was flirting with you!", and I was like "Um, what?".... Completely oblivious to it.

lol, pathetic.


----------



## Class

A couple of months ago...twice.

The first one is a guy I met in one of my classes. He comes on to almost every girl he knows (despite his having a girlfriend) but attends church every Thursday. :con Ever since he asked me AFTER I'd already gotten into bed if I wanted to date him, I've tried to speak to him as little as possible--none at all, if I can help it.

The second situation actually started in June...this is a guy I've known for a few years and we're bros and all, but he's convinced he's in love with me and I don't like it. We're Internet friends - he lives in Oklahoma but is in Norway for the year. It's quite obvious that I would be unhappy in a relationship if I even liked the guy that way.
Speaking of which, I need to tell him that, but of course I'm afraid to say. He's had Internet access ever since going to Europe but only attempts communication when he's not in school (which is apparently once a month :|), DESPITE THE FACT that he gets on websites on which I'm not a member and _chats it up ALL THE TIME_ _I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS
_Oop, I'm starting to rant. D:

Nothing works for me. :<


----------



## dave twothree

Rarely in person because I don't go out that much. When it does I feel really weird and don't know how to react. Nerves get to me. 

Online it happens all the time, when they get me on cam =|


----------



## Karuni

Last time I knew for a fact was junior year of high school. A friend liked me but I didn't feel attracted back. I'm a college freshman now. 
Of course my brain just loves to warp guys walking in/looking at my direction as being interest but oh, such silly daydreams. I'm actually invisible.


----------



## lanzman

June 2007


----------



## LONER3454

About 6 years ago where I used to work at a part time job. It was probably the only time I can say for sure I was sure this girl liked me.

One time when I went to go get a haircut with my MOM (sad I know) she said the hairdresser girl was checking me out. I really didn't notice it. I'm so completely socially inept and oblivious that there probably are some girls looking at me. I just don't care. 

I've gained about 60 pounds since then and no one looks at me now.


----------



## GPU

last Friday while at work.


----------



## Icebat

Would you believe if I said I had no idea? I suck at picking up signals of a woman. I still have no clue if my kinesitherapist, who is this hot girl witha great personality is hinting on me or not.


----------



## odd_one_out

Today after she came back.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Yesterday evening but he's got a girlfriend. So NOOOO. Told him where to go.


----------



## leave me alone

Like 7 months ago. Was in a long distance relationship, but it didnt last.


----------



## rgrwng

if it happened, i never noticed. so i would say never.


----------



## soulless

nothing since my last ex before we got together in late 2005!


----------



## s0dy

Never. :blank
OK...let me try to sound less gloomy...
It might have happened, but I never noticed.

Nah, just kidding, I'm 100% sure it was really "never". At least not anything even slightly obvious, not a "OMG, she looked at me for 1/1000th of a second, does that mean she loves me?"


----------



## JumJum

7 years ago.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Skylaishot said:


> A few months ago I was in a store with my mom, I was just checking stuff out, looking around and such, then out of nowhere some girl who worked there said to me "Do you need help? Are you looking for anything?" I replied with "No, I'm just looking", and to my surprise she stayed and kept talking to me for some reason. She was asking me questions and stuff I wasn't really used to answering, therefore I guess I made it a bit awkward for her.
> 
> When we left, my mom was like "She was flirting with you!", and I was like "Um, what?".... Completely oblivious to it.
> 
> lol, pathetic.


That must have been really awkward. I would never talk to girls in front of my mother.


----------



## determination

I have social anxiety, my looks are not a problem I've been told I'm really good looking by women and yet I have never had a girlfriend. One girl was interested in me about 6 months ago but I ****ed it up by not keeping in contact with her or organizing things cause I met her drunk and was too anxious to see her sober. Girls are more attracted to confidence. Trust me looks is not the answer to success with women. Getting over your social anxiety is the most important thing you can do for your life.


----------



## falling down

Couple years ago.


----------



## march_hare

The last time ermmm... I think quite recently a friend of a friend sort of showed some interest in the last months or so but I have no idea how to pick up signals, so it might have just been friendliness?
The other small number of times that people I can say for sure were interested either already had girlfriends, were an ex of one of my best friends, or were literally dating one of my best friends at the time. Majorly ****ed up situations that would never have worked basically.


----------



## Colton

Two years ago. It was 10th grade math class. A native American girl showed strong signs of liking me. Then one day she asked if I wanted to "blaze up" with her after school. I said no and then she stopped talking to me.

I think that's the only time a girl has ever shown interest in me.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

Never


----------



## The Lost Boy

last year after going to pick up pizza


----------



## nameless56

a couple months ago im working on my conversational skills and confidence around women though so i can be the one to show interest even if i get rejected i found out it gets easier once i go through it lol


----------



## Perkins

Approximately 2-3 years ago. :|


----------



## Losm

That doesn't happen often :b


----------



## Ckg2011

When I was 14 or 15, girl I was friends with was always hugging me and giving me little kisses.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A gigantic sweating old lady was giving me the eye on the bus this mornin'. 

Still got it!
:b


----------



## falling down

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> A gigantic sweating old lady was giving me the eye on the bus this mornin'.
> 
> Still got it!
> :b


Next time she'll be ready for you, dentures in and Polident bright.

She gon land her man!


----------



## Rossy

The same girl on Friday.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Last year online..


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx

Couple months ago


----------



## youngloc

today


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Some girl in Florida about eight years ago, at least from what I've noticed.


----------



## tbyrfan

LOL. Never, I'm not pretty enough. As a 20 year old woman that pretty much makes me a failure as a human being.


----------



## Zerix

tbyrfan said:


> I'm not pretty enough


stop lyin 

Hmm... I think it's been a while, but I'm working on it xD


----------



## awkwardsilent

Interest in dating me? Never :/ unless you count fake online interest and then maybe 1999?


----------



## Furious Ming

Never


----------



## kilgoretrout

Discounting the young fellow that embarrassingly hit on me at the mall in front of my sister, the last time a guy was really interested in me was 4 years ago.


----------



## flagg lives

im awful at picking things up so idk. i would guess a couple months ago


----------



## asw12345

last year. but i was 17 and she was 14 so i said hell no.


----------



## GunnyHighway

July 19th, 2012.


----------



## General Specific

I've had a couple of girls show interest in me lately. Yeah, yeah.. I should be so lucky. The thing is I don't find them attractive at all and we just don't have much in common. I know it's harsh but I've been rejected before. It goes both ways.


----------



## srschirm

Maybe a month ago?


----------



## Milco

Not counting online?
When I was about 10, so 18 years ago.


----------



## ravens

When I was 14. How the hell does somebody go almost 30 years without somebody showing any interest whatsoever.


----------



## srschirm

ravens said:


> When I was 14. How the hell does somebody go almost 30 years without somebody showing any interest whatsoever.


Maybe we're just not good at reading signals. I'm sure more people have been interested in me than I give myself credit for.


----------



## Luka92

I'm pretty sure it never happened. Like srschirm said, I'm not good at reading signals.


----------



## ravens

srschirm said:


> Maybe we're just not good at reading signals. I'm sure more people have been interested in me than I give myself credit for.


The two times that I've known for sure that girls liked me both of them told me that I was cute and that they liked me. The thing about it is that the first girl that told me that was when I was 10 and I liked another girl but I didn't have a chance with her. The next time I was 14 but the girl was 11. She was cute but I felt that she was too young.


----------



## awkwardsilent

@ravens - Yeah probably missing signals, no girl I know is going to go up to a man and say "Hey you are cute, I Like you". Most of them smile, and hope the guy will notice, maybe pay a little more attention to him than they do to the other people around. It's very subtle and slow, trust I know you might not think so but in general the guys I know think girls are "crazy" or "psycho" when they are overtly interested yet complain that no "normal" girls like them. When infact normal girls do they're just a lot more subtle about it. I can see it but they can't...


----------



## Droidsteel

Never as far as I know


----------



## ravens

awkwardsilent said:


> @ravens - Yeah probably missing signals, no girl I know is going to go up to a man and say "Hey you are cute, I Like you". Most of them smile, and hope the guy will notice, maybe pay a little more attention to him than they do to the other people around. It's very subtle and slow, trust I know you might not think so but in general the guys I know think girls are "crazy" or "psycho" when they are overtly interested yet complain that no "normal" girls like them. When infact normal girls do they're just a lot more subtle about it. I can see it but they can't...


I've had girls smile at me before but I've always been too nervous to ever go and talk to them. A couple of years ago I walking in a store and a girl was walking by me and was staring at me. She looked like she was in her early 20's. When I saw her my anxiety started like it always does. Why do I have to be this way? Why can't I be normal?


----------



## Shauna The Dead

People who live 500 billion miles away are almost always interested. People close, never.


----------



## srschirm

Shauna The Dead said:


> People who live 500 billion miles away are almost always interested. People close, never.


I tend to have better luck with people who live hours away as well. I've never even had a serious relationship with someone within 30 mins. Wow that's sad...


----------



## pete24

All the time....

Well what I mean is, Over the years I had become friends with perhaps 10 women (some living local, some not). They didnt know each other but the same pattern emerged. 1 Would express the most interest, I would give it a go with them, the rest would see im taken and literally have no contact with me. Then when things ended and those women saw I was single I would have a chance with another 1 of them and the rest would go silent again when I was taken.

Of course I didnt get with all of them, some found long term relationships and others drifted away, but that was the general gist of it.

Now none of them remain, so I get no interest really


----------



## visualkeirockstar

When i was in 8th grade. I'm 22 now thats like 7 years.


----------



## srschirm

pete24 said:


> All the time....
> 
> Well what I mean is, Over the years I had become friends with perhaps 10 women (some living local, some not). They didnt know each other but the same pattern emerged. 1 Would express the most interest, I would give it a go with them, the rest would see im taken and literally have no contact with me. Then when things ended and those women saw I was single I would have a chance with another 1 of them and the rest would go silent again when I was taken.
> 
> Of course I didnt get with all of them, some found long term relationships and others drifted away, but that was the general gist of it.
> 
> Now none of them remain, so I get no interest really


Interesting. I seem to notice more female attention when I'm taken. Maybe I'm just more confident and notice it more, I don't know.


----------



## pete24

Yea I get that mate with some. Sometimes it has a bad effect, so say if im having doubts about the relationship I seem to notice other women looking at me and maybe believe I can get better than the girl im with so end it.... and then realise I cant get better.

Some girl ages ago told me its because some women find it hot in some ways, looking at a guy they know is taken and cant have but can still look at.


I think with mine, they never fully expressed that they liked me, but they clearly did and as 1 girl put it when she got in touch after I got out of a relationship "I just didnt want to get in the way so stopped making contact as you seemed happy"


----------



## pete24

srschirm said:


> I tend to have better luck with people who live hours away as well. I've never even had a serious relationship with someone within 30 mins. Wow that's sad...


I think im in that boat too, out of 8 or 9 serious relationships only 3 were living in the same town as me, and they were my worst relationships.

Perhaps the distance offers new things? Rather than be stuck in the same town and do things you've done 100's of times before, you both get a chance of doing new things in each others towns to keep the relationship fresh and especially in the early dating stages you can easily find things to do that they havent done before to help the date go well.


----------



## Garretoo

In highschool was the last time a girl showed interest in me. All it would have taken is any form of effort and the deal was sealed, but I blew it by convincing myself I wasn't good enough and whatnot. She was hot too. Man, things haven't changed much in regard to self esteem, its a real real shame. 

Heres to hoping I give myself a chance sooner than later.


----------



## Karuni

Not counting online (because you really don't know the person before you meet, pics/text are not the same as face-to-face talking and body language), the last time was junior year of high school. A friend of mine very obviously crushed on me and admitted it, but never tried anything. I didn't feel the same way at all, and he knew it. He liked practically every girl he knew though, and has had numerous girlfriends, all for very short terms. 
Before him, a really good friend of mine liked me near the end of my freshman year. He never admitted it/asked me out, but his friends made it very obvious. It didn't matter though because my best friend liked him, and my mom wouldn't let me date outside of my race then anyway. 

That's it really. College guys don't know I exist. :/ Or rather, one did realize I existed once, freshman year during the very first week, a guy said "Hi" to me in passing. I screwed it up by replying too slowly/quietly. I'm now cursed for eternity.


----------



## srschirm

pete24 said:


> I think im in that boat too, out of 8 or 9 serious relationships only 3 were living in the same town as me, and they were my worst relationships.
> 
> Perhaps the distance offers new things? Rather than be stuck in the same town and do things you've done 100's of times before, you both get a chance of doing new things in each others towns to keep the relationship fresh and especially in the early dating stages you can easily find things to do that they havent done before to help the date go well.


Good observation. It is rather fun traveling and seeing new things. I'm so ready to leave where I'm at now anyway, haha.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Ok if online and texting doesn't count, then never.


----------



## Freiheit

Over a year ago. It wasn't a relationship or date kind of interest, only sex.


----------



## Canucklehead

I had a reasonably good looking acquaintance from Vancouver ask me if I wanted her number for booty calls about 6 months ago. :/

Like a retard I never contacted her back.


----------



## clt851988

A month ago, but then he lost interest pretty fast, which is the story of my dating history.


----------



## theseventhkey

Jesus, I was like 20. Some girl left a note on my windshield with her number in it. That's pretty much it, there was a flirt here and there but she really did want to go on a date. The other girls I had to "pursuade" too much giving me the impression they weren't really into to me like this girl.


----------



## calichick

yesterday, when I was leaning down to pick something up and my boss came behind me and I turned to glance around and he was checking me out......It's the little moments like that which really count in my book.


----------



## NoHeart

Nobody has ever shown any interest in me.


----------



## SPC

a few days ago my cousin emailed me and said one of his female friends who was interested in me when i met her a few months ago was asking for my phone number. im still too embarrassed to answer the email.


----------



## Neo1234

I don't remember at all..Actually I never know if someone's showing any interest in me :-/


----------



## srschirm

Canucklehead said:


> I had a reasonably good looking acquaintance from Vancouver ask me if I wanted her number for booty calls about 6 months ago. :/
> 
> Like a retard I never contacted her back.


Why do you think you didn't contact her?


----------



## MaxPower

Want2Bconfident said:


> By that I mean someone made it clear they fancied you/asked you out on a date, etc?


A month ago.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I often find it hard to tell when a girl is sincere, or whether it's just her being playful and if she does it with a lot of guys.


----------



## ForeverYoung21

I was shopping for some shorts and the guy that worked at the store helped me find what I needed. After I finished paying and was about to leave the store he gave me his number on a paper and told me to call him later. I never called him though, kind of regret that but I was nervous to. That was about two weeks ago.


----------



## Canucklehead

srschirm said:


> Why do you think you didn't contact her?


I'm not quite sure actually.

It was a pretty forward thing to say to someone. I guess I kind of thought that she was being a **** or something like this.

Or maybe I was just scared.


----------



## sas111

Showed an interest in who I am as a person or just a hole to potentially ****? Um, I've never been asked out on a date. Last October I got in a relationship that last few months, so if that counts. Every man who approches me & asks for my number wants to use me for sex only. If that doesn't count as an interest then I'm useless.


----------



## bg09

beats me


----------



## Rich19

Shauna The Dead said:


> Ok if online and texting doesn't count, then never.[/QUOTE
> 
> If that avatar is u in real life, i'm amazed no one has ever showed an interest in u.
> 
> Last June when i was at work, after I had explained something to her parents she kept glancing at me as they were walking round the exhibit. If she had been on her own I might have gone 4 her. f*** professionalism


----------



## Fair Lady

Not sure if it counts, but I remember that creepy nerd from my school three years ago... *shudder*


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Rich19 said:


> Shauna The Dead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok if online and texting doesn't count, then never.[/QUOTE
> 
> If that avatar is u in real life, i'm amazed no one has ever showed an interest in u.
> 
> Last June when i was at work, after I had explained something to her parents she kept glancing at me as they were walking round the exhibit. If she had been on her own I might have gone 4 her. f*** professionalism
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's me.
> I live in a ****hole where everyone listens to country music and most men don't even have all their teeth.
> I get a lot of people staring but I assume it's because they think I'm Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## GaaraAgain

Yesterday at StopNShop. I wasn't interested.


----------



## Canucklehead

GaaraAgain said:


> Yesterday at StopNShop. I wasn't interested.


What was wrong with the dude?

Too old?

Too fugly?


----------



## pastels

1600s


----------



## GaaraAgain

Canucklehead said:


> What was wrong with the dude?
> 
> Too old?
> 
> Too fugly?


Missing front teeth, at least 6 inches shorter than me. I'm also just not looking for a relationship at all right now anyway.


----------



## Canucklehead

GaaraAgain said:


> Missing front teeth


Oh god, that's more than enough reason.


----------



## GaaraAgain

Canucklehead said:


> Oh god, that's more than enough reason.


Yeah for real :b When I *am* looking, I'm not super demanding about looks, but seriously, expecting someone my age to have all their teeth is not unrealistic haha.


----------



## Dreamscape

Someone was recently interested in me for a couple weeks but then I said something wrong and I'm pretty sure I blew my chances. She has trust issues and I magnified them unintentionally, even though I consider myself very trustworthy. I find it quite ironic.


----------



## Spacefaring1

I recently denied an offer to be a sugar daddy... If that counts lol


----------



## Canucklehead

Spacefaring1 said:


> I recently denied an offer to be a sugar daddy... If that counts lol


Lol!

Deeeetails?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

The day I joined SAS, soooo...a couple weeks ago. My big welcome wagon was some random guy asking me to join him in a session of webcam sex. :um :no


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

DiceOfDiscord said:


> The day I joined SAS, soooo...a couple weeks ago. My big welcome wagon was some random guy asking me to join him in a session of webcam sex. :um :no


Loooooooooolllllll. You need to get back to the good ol for fun section!


----------



## hypestyle

I have no idea. It just doesn't happen to me at all. Not in public, not in relatively quiet settings, either. Based on my age-range, I suppose some may assume I'm married, not that they'd be interested anyway.
At most, I'm the guy who gets called to help out with computer stuff, or homework, or something "knowledge-based".. I'm not the guy who gets invited for coffee, lunch, dancing, etc. Flirtation just wouldn't even come into the picture.
I'm the guy who women "respect", but not the one they "love"... I've come to expect that the most I can hope for is platonic hugs and handshakes.. I simply don't exist when it comes to women's romantic-radar..


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

It's been a long while


----------



## VC132

don't remember. i think it was the last time I was able to hold a job.


----------



## Paul

Online, early this year. Offline (well mostly online), early last year.



Saranya said:


> About a few months before I graduated in one of my classes. I liked them too but of course, I was too afraid to pursue anything so I just kind of cut them off.


You're forgetting someone obvious. :b


----------



## vanishingpt

It's been a few months now. Starting to feel a bit lonely, but I've been pretty busy so I don't really get the chance. It's gotten to the point where I feel attraction to some people I never would've considered before LOL


----------



## Franky

Doesn't really happen that often, although maybe about two months a go someone did, but then she changed her mind.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Whenever I go to a club or something.


----------



## Killer2121

Wayyyy back in grade 9


----------



## Squirrelevant

Online: early this year.
Real life: never.


----------



## Spacefaring1

Canucklehead said:


> Lol!
> 
> Deeeetails?


Lol, she contacted me through OkCupid, and was quick to ask for my phone number. A few texts in, she said she wanted someone who can "support his girlfriend," and give her money once a month. I told her I'm not that person lol.


----------



## firefox138

Like a year ago


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Once when I was around 10 years old, but I found it awkward and wasn't interested so I pretended not to notice. Never since then.


----------



## queenbanana

Currently. One of my students who is 6 years older than me swears I'm his perfect woman. Well, regardless of whether I am or not, he is a very great distance away from being near my perfect man.


----------



## TryingMara

A few years ago.


----------



## jr chzbrgr

Around the time when I turned 18. So, 5 years ago. And she was younger than I was... 16. I had to reject her. How? I became a jerk to shake her off. I'm not proud of what I did. But I'd like to think that I did the right thing. Ever since than, it's just been Jill and I :-(


----------



## Blawnka

Haven't noticed anyone interested in me since my last year of high school. The people I hang around are much too social and I'm just looked past.


----------



## lkt95

Physically in real life, 2-3 years ago until I kept making excuses to not see her.
Over the internet, a year ago until I kept making excuses not to speak to her.


----------



## applesauce5482

in real life, never :haha

no one's ever said that they liked me.


----------



## Dan iel

Recently by one person but it's very unrealistic and it is unlikely anything is going to happen out of it. Not sure they will be happy in the long run. Similar personalities but perhaps not similar emotionally.

Very rare otherwise, I keep to myself most of the time and do not meet many people.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo

jr chzbrgr said:


> Around the time when I turned 18. So, 5 years ago. And she was younger than I was... 16. I had to reject her. How? I became a jerk to shake her off. I'm not proud of what I did. But I'd like to think that I did the right thing. Ever since than, it's just been Jill and I :-(


You rejected her over a TWO YEAR age difference? -scratching head-

Not comprehending.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo

For me, it's been about 6 months, but before her it was almost 10 years.


----------



## brownzerg

six months or so perhaps? it didn't last too long and it was long distance but.. it was pretty sweet while it lasted 

face-to-face? probably eleven years now


----------



## Kay24

*Last time??*

Ha, never happen...


----------



## Rossy

Today actually,quite a lot of intrest.


----------



## 0589471

At work a bit ago, this guy in his early thirties came in while I was putting cookies away and kept hovering around me asking random questions and staring at me. He finally introduced himself and shook my hand. He was very chatty, and when I went around to the counter to help customers, he stuck around and bought some things off me. After he had his lunch, he came in again and gave me his number. Kind of weird...I don't do well in those situations. I'm generally too shy, so nothing's really happened since.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Only once about 4 years ago now... But after she got to know me she couldn't stand me so it doesn't even count in my head


----------



## Dissonant

Not since my last relationship a couple years ago, except for one instance a couple of months ago. I was riding the bus and a woman in her 50s or early 60s asked if she could sit down... she talked to me the whole time and was kind of sketched out (may have something to do with the fact that she had cancer... might have been a brain tumor). She showed me pictures of her grandkids and said I was "cute". We got off at the same stop, I helped her with her bags and she kissed me on the cheek. I kissed her back and she kissed me again on the lips :eek :blush

She invited me back to her place for dinner, but I didn't go because as I said she was kinda sketchy... it was still a HUGE compliment though :blush


----------



## mdiada

no ones ever really been interested in me. the last time i thought a guy was interested, he was just playing games with me. after awhile, i knew what he was doing but he wouldnt admit to it til the end. four months of my life completely wasted. :blank


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

Never. :troll
Unless online counts.
In which case... never. :troll




(I just needed an excuse to use the :troll)


----------



## Soilwork

Once... possibly. When I was around 15 years old, I received a Valentine's Card from someone anonymous. I have a strong suspicion it was a joke but I never found out who sent it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I don't know...

I truly cannot tell if a female is interested in me in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## srschirm

Last Weds., then I was thus screwed over. Such is life.


----------



## ravens

The last time that I know for sure that somebody liked me was when I was 14. Now there was something that happened when I was in my mid 20's that I'm not sure of. I was in a store looking at some CD's when I saw 2 girls and one of them said to the other one "he is cute". I didn't approach them so I don't know if they were talking about me. I've always regretted at least not talking to them. Damn anxiety!


----------



## srschirm

ravens said:


> The last time that I know for sure that somebody liked me was when I was 14. Now there was something that happened when I was in my mid 20's that I'm not sure of. I was in a store looking at some CD's when I saw 2 girls and one of them said to the other one "he is cute". I didn't approach them so I don't know if they were talking about me. I've always regretted at least not talking to them. Damn anxiety!


I hope you take it upon yourself to approach soon. You're a good guy who deserves a good woman.


----------



## ravens

srschirm said:


> I hope you take it upon yourself to approach soon. You're a good guy who deserves a good woman.


I always think that I'll do it someday but I just never am able to do it. There are times that I think if I had job I might be able to approach but even when I did have a job I still couldn't approach.


----------



## Thinkerbell

About 2 years ago, last semester of high school. I should have just dated the guys who were interested in me, and gotten my virginity out of the way.


----------



## The Nameless One

Eh i am bad at reading signs , but considering those ware pretty blunt.Last time it was 2 months ago.A girl that i know , more of an acquaintance and friend o my friends,Pretty rough , outgoing and strong woman , also cute as hell.Signs ware pretty blunt and straightforward , but a chicken-**** that i am i got afraid of her lol.Couldn't communicate openly with her.



Thinkerbell said:


> About 2 years ago, last semester of high school. I should have just dated the guys who were interested in me, and gotten my virginity out of the way.


Why ? Does it really bothers you that much ? I know a few girls that ware/are virgins at your age and not for a lack of attention. Now i do not want to appear ignorant , but isn't virginity somehow special to women ? In a sense that they more often than not , regret if they loose it with person they don't care about.


----------



## fm5827

Not really since high school so around a couple of years ago, a lot of girls liked me and I knew but damn SA got in the way, so I ended up avoiding any girl who did like me and then I guess they lost interest.


----------



## falling down

at birth, until I could walk.


----------



## Thinkerbell

The Nameless One said:


> Eh i am bad at reading signs , but considering those ware pretty blunt.Last time it was 2 months ago.A girl that i know , more of an acquaintance and friend o my friends,Pretty rough , outgoing and strong woman , also cute as hell.Signs ware pretty blunt and straightforward , but a chicken-**** that i am i got afraid of her lol.Couldn't communicate openly with her.
> 
> Why ? Does it really bothers you that much ? I know a few girls that ware/are virgins at your age and not for a lack of attention. Now i do not want to appear ignorant , but isn't virginity somehow special to women ? In a sense that they more often than not , regret if they loose it with person they don't care about.


Yeah, it does kind of bother me. It's not special to me.


----------



## AussiePea

Well I went on 3 dates with a girl couple of weeks back so she couldn't have been repulsed, even if she did stop contact. I am going to say that counts as one! lol (take what I can).


----------



## Lostsoulswander

four years ago in high school


----------



## John316C

All the time on extended walks.


----------



## MNM

never


----------



## Skttrbrain

Guys show interest, but not guys that I'm interested in.


----------



## FeelNothing

Never.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

It's been several years, and it has never worked out.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Too often, I don't want any kind of attention any more. I want to crawl into my loner hole and die there.


----------



## jr chzbrgr

Mysteriousvirgo said:


> You rejected her over a TWO YEAR age difference? -scratching head-
> 
> Not comprehending.


Didn't want to get into trouble. Like I said, I'd like to think I did the right thing :blank


----------



## Spacefaring1

jr chzbrgr said:


> Didn't want to get into trouble. Like I said, I'd like to think I did the right thing :blank


Lots of people are in relationships with people with a 5 year difference, many even more. My ex and I have a 2.5 year difference


----------



## oxxygen

Last Saturday.. too bad he's a lost cause because he's a good lookin' guy :blank


----------



## ravens

It depends on what would be considered interest. If it's being called cute then maybe 1995 or 1984 for sure. Now if it's for sex then that would be 1998 but I didn't have sex with them though. Stupid me although my family had planned on moving away. We lived for 7 years and I had never had an offer like that before or since. That's the way my luck is. If they would have made the offer before that I would have been down with that. Even now I still think what an experience that would have been. That was the only time that anybody ever wanted to have sex with me. Virgin forever.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Depends on what you mean by show interest?


----------



## NoHeart

I'm an uninteresting chap!


----------



## Braeden Brinkman

me my self i just go to a random girl and get to know her and then WHA bam got her
im not rubbing it in your face we only lasted about a day so i was sad
i was a one night stand i hate that stupid *****.


----------



## Glory King

Two years ago (2010), this very hot girl liked me so much she came to my apartment for two nights in a row (she stayed overnight), but I was too coward to f**k her...

This still kills me everytime I recall this memory...


----------



## puffyrock2

Never


----------



## colder

.


----------



## NatureFellow

tigerlilly said:


> this probably doesn't count, but the other day at the grocery store a random guy came up to me and said, "you are looking gorgeous today," and then walked off.


that sounds like something I would do to be honest.
that guy has style :um


----------



## Malek

About a month ago during my break I walk into a restaurant for some takeout. As soon as I walk in this random girl sitting at a table with her friends waves at me and says: "Hi."
I pause for a second and realize no one is behind me so without thinking I just nod and say: "Sup." a second later. I quickly brush it off as nothing cause they just seem like a bunch of bored teens poking fun at strangers. There was three girls and two guys at the table so in my head I was like, pfft whatever.

I then proceed to the restroom to wash my hands but I replay it quickly in my head and as I'm washing my hands I say to myself: "What the hell was that? Hi... Sup..." *chuckle*--then I hear her voice: "I can hear ya y'know! " 

So I'm just like... ;

As luck would have it there were no paper towels left so I had to use the hand dryer. My SA obviously kicked in at this point, I just wanted to get my food and get out of this ludicrous situation. So I step out of the restroom and there she is waiting outside with one of her girl friends. She extends her hand and says: "Here let's shake hands!" I then come to the realization that I did a shoddy job and my right palm is somewhat wet. So I just walk past them shake my head once while looking down and say: "Nope... " Some of it is a blur from there, I could hear one of her guy friends laughing in the background. 

As I was ordering my food the five of them were leaving the store, and I hear one of the guys say: "There he is!--Go go go GO!" In the corner of my eye I think I see one of the guys slightly pushing a girl in my general direction. There was a lot of customers around and I guess she was hesitant to make a scene so they quickly just left. I was really nervous and at the time drawn to the conclusion that they were making fun of me. I didn't like feeling outnumbered like that. Soon after that as I get my food I turn around and look out the window. They're getting in the car and driving away. As I stood there rubbing the back of my head in confusion I then felt instant relief yet at the same time disappointment in myself in the way I handled that awkward situation. 


I can't place any faces to any of them. Perhaps I was too nervous to look up and get a good look at them--especially that mystery girl. Could be possible that my mind is just blocking her visage to spare me a portion of the pain that is missed opportunity. Yeah, not entirely a hundred percent on this but I'm fairly certain they were just bored and messing around. Cause when I replay it in my head she was sitting turned around and facing the door and said her greeting even before the door closed. So it could of happened to anyone. I'm just reading too much into this, I hope.

God I hate people. Not as much as I hate myself but it's close. :afr


----------



## stoolie

Malek said:


> She extends her hand and says: "Here let's shake hands!" I then come to the realization that I did a shoddy job and my right palm is somewhat wet. So I just walk past them shake my head once while looking down and say: "Nope... "


Ah, this hurts me just reading it.

It's this kind of self sabotaging that's really messed up, when you have low self-esteem. Maybe she wanted to flirt with you, but your brain is telling you that it can't be possible and they're just mocking you, so you ignore her.

How could she have heard you say that in the restroom? Wasn't there a door?


----------



## FranzKafka

I think a few weeks ago. I did not at first register it as an interest, it was some girl working at a bookstore who remembered me and was smiling and talkative. Might not even have been a real interest, not sure.
At any rate i did not show a clear interest either...


----------



## FranzKafka

Sorry to post two times in a row, but:

I just was at another bookstore- yeah, bookstores are basically the only places i go to- and a different girl showed (i think) some interest.

Again she was smiling, talkative, and said she recalled that i had been there before to ask for something (a magazine).

Again i was polite, but that was all.

To be honest, in both times i felt like i was not that attracted to those girls. It may sound shallow, but it is not, since one has to be quite attracted to be in a relationship for practical reasons as well (eg sexual activity). 
It was nice talking to her for a while though. I like people who smile at me, and i smiled back


----------



## lightningstorm

I am 21 and single, and I never had any girl to show an interest in me. Mainly because I grew up in an isolated enviroment and didn't have any friends in school.


----------



## Malek

stoolie said:


> How could she have heard you say that in the restroom? Wasn't there a door?


There were two doors, one to the restrooms, then one for mens & one for women so she must've followed me immediately past the first door and stood there listening. I used the sink closest to the door. I don't think I mumbled that loud, perhaps there was a bit of an echo but she must have keen hearing. I honestly don't know.

And yes I've been aware of my self-sabotaging since the 5th grade. *sighs*


----------



## Matt21

Strangely, every week since august. I still feel like crap though.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

The start of this week this guy finally came up and started talking to me and flirting with me after like half a year of just looking at each other in the hallways. He knows I'm extremely shy but I don't think he knows about the SA. I can never get in a relationship because I always shy away from the person before they even get to know me, only in really rare cases have they actually gotten me talking.


----------



## ArcherZG

Over a year :/


----------



## jr chzbrgr

Spacefaring1 said:


> Lots of people are in relationships with people with a 5 year difference, many even more. My ex and I have a 2.5 year difference


Are you an 18 year old male with a 16 year old girl? See where the law steps in on that one? :idea

You know, you guys really have me thinking now. Maybe I should walk into my local High School and start dating 16, 17 year old High School girls. I mean I'm only 23 years old you know. Nothing too serious :haha


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I don't think ever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yesterday morning.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

jr chzbrgr said:


> Are you an 18 year old male with a 16 year old girl? See where the law steps in on that one? :idea
> 
> You know, you guys really have me thinking now. Maybe I should walk into my local High School and *start dating 16, 17 year old High School girls. I mean I'm only 23 years old you know.* Nothing too serious :haha


Happens all the time actually.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

My life was void of romance until last February.

It was the last day we could meet this super handsome girl I liked. We're acting as a couple in a drama, her dressing up as a guy. After performing I wanted to confess to her but all I could do was crying uncontrollably. Then a close friend (male) dragged me somewhere and kissed me.

Then the girl asked me if I was his girlfriend.

Ugh. That was awkward.


----------



## Canucklehead

jr chzbrgr said:


> Are you an 18 year old male with a 16 year old girl? See where the law steps in on that one? :idea
> 
> You know, you guys really have me thinking now. Maybe I should walk into my local High School and start dating 16, 17 year old High School girls. I mean I'm only 23 years old you know. Nothing too serious :haha


16 is the age of consent in Canada.

Before 5 years ago it was 14. It only changed because of public pressure from rape advocacy groups, and the conservative party being in power. The argument was that it attracted pedophiles to Canada, even though the definition of a pedophile is someone that goes after pre-pubescent girls.


----------



## srschirm

Today.


----------



## Spacefaring1

Canucklehead said:


> 16 is the age of consent in Canada.
> 
> Before 5 years ago it was 14. It only changed because of public pressure from rape advocacy groups, and the conservative party being in power. The argument was that it attracted pedophiles to Canada, even though the definition of a pedophile is some that goes after pre-pubescent girls.


Actually, legally 14 and 15 year olds can still consent with people up to five years older than they are.


----------



## Canucklehead

Spacefaring1 said:


> Actually, legally 14 and 15 year olds can still consent with people up to five years older than they are.


Oh wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## falling down




----------



## Canucklehead

I never said it was right, I was just showing the difference in laws between the United States and Canada.

Seriously, can we get a moderator? How did they all disappear at the same time? :teeth


----------



## Guldove

About three months. Wouldn't feel as bad if I wasn't flooded with how women are swimming in options (or, if not, ugly and undesirable) every time I turned on the computer.


----------



## Cyclonic

Spring of 2010

Met this great girl near my college that I had talked to online previously. She was so fun to talk to and we'd chat on the phone for hours. Unfortunately this was around finals time so school got in the way of everything (I wish this was the whole truth, but I know there was something deeper...she wasn't a perfect 10 in looks but her personality was amazing, and I think I'll miss that the most...I have to cope with the fact that I'm a lot more picky than I think I am). I've since moved back home from school, which is somewhat of a distance away, so I doubt it would've worked out anyway.

Found out she de-friended me on FB sometime in the last year or two. I've thought about messaging her one day just to see how she's doing, but I feel this may be too awkward/creepy. I will always kick myself over this.

I have had a few brief moments here and there since, but nothing that comes even close to the above. That was the closest I've ever been to being in a relationship, and I pissed it away.


----------



## Secretaz

That has never happened..


----------



## tbyrfan

Secretaz said:


> That has never happened..


Same here, nobody has ever shown interest in me. I thought this thread would help me relate to people, but it just makes me feel like a pathetic excuse for a human being, much less a 20-year-old woman... :no


----------



## Spacefaring1

tbyrfan said:


> Same here, nobody has ever shown interest in me. I thought this thread would help me relate to people, but it just makes me feel like a pathetic excuse for a human being, much less a 20-year-old woman... :no


It's that negative attitude towards yourself that keeps men away. You need to stay confident in yourself, and that's when they will come. Hope that didn't sound mean, I just want to help out.

To add to that, I'm surprised people haven't shown interest in you, you do look attractive.


----------



## tbyrfan

Spacefaring1 said:


> It's that negative attitude towards yourself that keeps men away. You need to stay confident in yourself, and that's when they will come. Hope that didn't sound mean, I just want to help out.
> 
> To add to that, I'm surprised people haven't shown interest in you, you do look attractive.


I used to have confidence, and it got me nowhere. Men are the sole reason why I don't anymore. I always put on a positive attitude around guys, but it's not enough - looks are what attracts, and if you don't have them, you're screwed. That's life.


----------



## Josefz27

Mine was probably in early 2010...in High School...Girl in one of my classes whom I have talked to once (Still don't know where that confidence came from), came and sat down next to me while I was sitting alone. We talked, flirted alot, gave each other lots of eye contact, smiling etc. We would talk several times after school after that.

I messed up later though by being sketch like not saying 'hi' to her in class. Though the final straw for her was probably when we disagreed on something and I gave her an attitude as she tried to respark the conversation after that. She probably felt like I was being annoyed after that and never went out where I was again. 

Doubt she got affected by it though, she stayed firm and moved on, especially after showing no attraction whatsoever after that, even with me trying to talk to her after class at times.


----------



## Brandeezy

Once in 7th grade then another in the 9th but this was all allegedly


----------



## fishpie

Just two days ago. Nearly died over the revelation, since I hardly ever have anyone showing interest in me. And now my SA becomes a major problem because I don't know how to react and I don't know what I should do and I am just miserable.


----------



## whatyoumustthink

I've actually lost all trust for the opposite sex, so I can't 100% believe any signs I get. However, there were 2 recent times and both are still ambiguous to me.

The first was a girl I met in my hometown at the end of this Summer. I think I added her on Facebook for the hell of it because she had some mutual friends, not thinking a lot of it, but in the end I think a few of those mutual friends may have encouraged her to talk to me. Anyway, she started talking pretty often, and she began to drop more hints that she might actually like me. The biggest one was when I finally saw her in person, her and her friend went past me, she looked embarrassed and they were laughing... actually thought they were taking the p*ss at first. But later on, she popped up on Facebook and kept talking about how she was really excited that she saw me and that I lived in her area. Unfortunately, not long after that, I moved towns to go back to university, I gave her my number but she never contacted me.

The second was during this year's university freshers... I went along with a friend who'd just gone into first year. On this one night, there were actually a few girls who came up and talked to me of their own accord. One in particular, though, definitely wasn't drunk and initiated this conversation at the bar asking my name and what I was studying, and we held a conversation for a bit. Unfortunately, didn't get her number or anything. She went out of her way to do that, which is something.

Otherwise, I've been treated like I'm a burden to the human race. Lol.


----------



## Christian S

In college 4 years ago. There were 2 girls who talked to me a bit and didn't see me as a creep. Nothing came of it as I left that course after 1 term.


----------



## Andres124

In summer school a girl told me her friend liked me, this was on a friday. So I waited for the weekend to pass and monday hits, so I get to school and I never saw the girl again


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Freshers week, last year. Totally had it going with a girl on the night out, all the freshers going pub to pub. She seemed to like me, was quite touchy feely. Then at the end of the night in a club I turned round and she was attached at the lips to a friend of mine. I was like......oh. In hindsight my mistake was never making a move. Ah well.


----------



## shyshisho

About three years ago, though I wasn't interested in her. The last time I experienced mutual attraction was ten years ago.


----------



## Scorpio90

A lot of guys show interests on me, but I'm quite difficult even to text messages or chat w them :-s I feel uncomfortable when someone likes me @[email protected]


----------



## evginmubutu

i had a fling with a french girl 3 months ago. before that it was another fling with a scottish girl back in january. before that it was a year and a half from my last fling. all i've ever had are flings because i am too anxious to let anyone close and enter a relationship. i know there are people that have been interested in me though.


----------



## BluesGirl

Not for a long time it feels like. The problem I have is that on the rare occasions (and I mean _rare_) someone does show me interest, it's always from guys who I just want to stay friends with. Cant win


----------



## jr chzbrgr

tbyrfan said:


> I used to have confidence, and it got me nowhere. Men are the sole reason why I don't anymore. I always put on a positive attitude around guys, but it's not enough - looks are what attracts, and if you don't have them, you're screwed. That's life.


What the heck :blank 
I can't believe a good looking girl is saying this :sus
You look like a descent looking person. I doubt you're as boring and pathetic the way you say you are.


----------



## Spacefaring1

tbyrfan said:


> I used to have confidence, and it got me nowhere. Men are the sole reason why I don't anymore. I always put on a positive attitude around guys, but it's not enough - looks are what attracts, and if you don't have them, you're screwed. That's life.


I fully disagree. For me, attraction is 90% personality, and 10% physical. Although, I am different from most people, there are still a lot of guys who follow the same concept. Most of which have SA or some form of it and are less likely to have the confidence to show interest in you. Luckily for me, I beat SA. Look for the quiet guys who spend a significant amount of time looking at you (of course not like a creep), yet doesn't have the confidence to start a conversation with you. If you talk to them, you're sure to find someone with whom you connect.



jr chzbrgr said:


> What the heck :blank
> *I can't believe a good looking girl is saying this* :sus
> You look like a descent looking person. I doubt you're as boring and pathetic the way you say you are.


I agree.


----------



## Canucklehead

Today at subway.


----------



## tbyrfan

Spacefaring1 said:


> I fully disagree. For me, attraction is 90% personality, and 10% physical. Although, I am different from most people, there are still a lot of guys who follow the same concept. Most of which have SA or some form of it and are less likely to have the confidence to show interest in you. Luckily for me, I beat SA. Look for the quiet guys who spend a significant amount of time looking at you (of course not like a creep), yet doesn't have the confidence to start a conversation with you. If you talk to them, you're sure to find someone with whom you connect.


No guy has ever spent a significant time looking at me. Guys barely look at me, and when they do, it's only a passing glance. So yeah, no opportunities at all, because nobody's physically interested in me. Ever.


----------



## Spacefaring1

tbyrfan said:


> No guy has ever spent a significant time looking at me. Guys barely look at me, and when they do, it's only a passing glance. So yeah, no opportunities at all, because nobody's physically interested in me. Ever.


They could be discreet about it. A lot of guys master the 'art' of being discreet. It could be harder on your part that way, but you can't keep on going thinking no one is interested.


----------



## Cyclonic

tbyrfan said:


> No guy has ever spent a significant time looking at me. Guys barely look at me, and when they do, it's only a passing glance. So yeah, no opportunities at all, because nobody's physically interested in me. Ever.


From my personal experience, if I see an attractive girl, I try my best to not stare at them or look over at them excessively. I always thought I'd look like some creeper if I do that, so I just don't do it. I can't speak for other guys, but just because some guys aren't staring at you doesn't mean they think you're unattractive.


----------



## tbyrfan

Spacefaring1 said:


> They could be discreet about it. A lot of guys master the 'art' of being discreet. It could be harder on your part that way, but you can't keep on going thinking no one is interested.





Madax said:


> From my personal experience, if I see an attractive girl, I try my best to not stare at them or look over at them excessively. I always thought I'd look like some creeper if I do that, so I just don't do it. I can't speak for other guys, but just because some guys aren't staring at you doesn't mean they think you're unattractive.


I get what you're trying to say, but the fact that I have NEVER noticed anyone looking at me is unusual, especially for a girl my age. If there's no proof, I'll just assume that nobody is or ever will be interested.


----------



## lysergic

This week/last night. But I'm in a relationship...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

tbyrfan said:


> I get what you're trying to say, but the fact that I have NEVER noticed anyone looking at me is unusual, especially for a girl my age. If there's no proof, I'll just assume that nobody is or ever will be interested.


idk, if I saw you walk into the same room as me i would be checking you out.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

The closest was several years ago, walking home from school, a bunch of girls in a jeep were whislting at me. I know they were just joking, and I got a good laugh about it.
So to answer your question - No one. But that's as close as it has ever been. 
And I'm sad. lol


----------



## Cyclonic

tbyrfan said:


> I get what you're trying to say, but the fact that I have NEVER noticed anyone looking at me is unusual, especially for a girl my age. If there's no proof, I'll just assume that nobody is or ever will be interested.


Perhaps from a first person perspective it might not be as obvious. But you couldn't possibly know if nobody has ever looked at you. There are subtle ways one can keep an eye on someone, and they'd probably never know. You're jumping to conclusions based solely on your own perspective.

Of course I could be wrong about this and you do have sets of eyes in the back and sides of your head.


----------



## noyadefleur

Err, last Thursday in a laundry mat. Before that it was a while ago, and it was a much older guy, and it made me very uncomfortable. (Hell, when does it not? :b) I get a lot of the wrong sort of attention in the city..


----------



## Rossy

Last week maybe but I am not sure.


----------



## tbyrfan

Madax said:


> Perhaps from a first person perspective it might not be as obvious. But you couldn't possibly know if nobody has ever looked at you. There are subtle ways one can keep an eye on someone, and they'd probably never know. You're jumping to conclusions based solely on your own perspective.
> 
> Of course I could be wrong about this and you do have sets of eyes in the back and sides of your head.


Actually, my head is covered in eyes so i'm positive that i'm right. :b

I honestly just can't imagine anyone checking me out. Ever.


----------



## Cyclonic

tbyrfan said:


> Actually, my head is covered in eyes so i'm positive that i'm right. :b


Awesome!



tbyrfan said:


> I honestly just can't imagine anyone checking me out. Ever.


I feel the same way, but I can never know for sure. I wouldn't totally dismiss it, since I don't really look around for people looking at me.


----------



## Spacefaring1

tbyrfan said:


> I honestly just can't imagine anyone checking me out. Ever.


I think you just need more confidence in yourself. Having spoken to a lot of guys, I know about 95% or them are discreet about it, surprisingly.


----------



## jr chzbrgr

tbyrfan said:


> Actually, my head is covered in eyes so i'm positive that i'm right. :b
> 
> I honestly just can't imagine anyone checking me out. Ever.


We're all checking you out right now:clap

Wanna go to a movie some time?:blush

:wel

Anyway, actually I asked a girl out that was two years younger than me last year. She works at this restaurant that I would go to a lot. They sell good food! I was a bit nervous, but I grew the balls to finally ask her out ... and then her response was "... I have a boyfriend":hahaLesson learned; Don't sh*t where you eat:rain


----------



## smevel

Can I ask a dumb question?

Okay so I've been in my high-school's gym class (seriously) and I was just sitting down waiting to leave towards my next class, and this cute girl walks by and says hi. Now I'm no gentleman but I do indeed say hi back and with a smile to go with it, because hey do it once and your bound to do it again, right?. 

So I keep seeing her walk by almost everyday of the end of gym class, and of course I never say more than that to her, because hey...I'm a wimp. 

After another year of school, I'm a junior now and I figured out that she's a senior. I'm all like no worries, but then I figure that I should at least talk to her and maybe we're the same age because she is actually shorter than I am. Other than that I'm confused if it would actually work.


----------



## nathalex01

There was one girl in my first-year university biology class that I thought was interested in me, and we got along really well.

Eventually I asked to add her on Facebook (that's kind of my equivalent to flirting, I suppose), and it turns out she was "in a relationship".

Needless to say, that hit a roadblock there.


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

2 years ago...I think. Then my friend hooked us up, then we went on a date, and he was even better in person. He had beautiful eyes, he was easy to be around and everything, but when I got home the anxiety kicked in and I felt so guilty. I was 14 and It was my first boyfriend so I was just freaking out. Well anyway, I literally avoided him for the next 2 years, despite the fact that I really liked him, and he seemed to really like me, because of my anxiety, I just couldn't face him again.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Two days ago but then he pretty much said hey i found a hotter and easy girl so forget me -.-


----------



## cybernaut

Some guy at the public bus stop 2 weeks week ago..He asked for my number. I gave it to him..It's not gonna work out though cos we both don't have cars, he's doesn't go to college and works instead..while I'm a full time college student.

Then kinda this guy on campus who says hi to me if he sees me..I'm too socially awkward around him though cos I can't ever take it further from that.

Side Note: I've never been in a relationship. But do I have guys hit up on me? Yes.


----------



## Cyclonic

In addition to my previous story,

There was a very brief moment in college that still plague's my mind. Some girl came out of nowhere and started chatting it up with me when I was at the coffee booth on my campus. She was very pretty, kind, and smart. However I was still what I would consider a "social infant" at that point so I didn't think much of it. It's a shame I never got her number or anything, I think I obsessed about it for a week after that happened, going to the coffee booth every day in the hopes that I'd see her, but I never did.

Her name was Julia, and I hope she found a person who deserves her, as I clearly didn't.


----------



## CoastalSprite

A few months ago my coworker at a job I quit was hinting pretty hard he liked me. I kept blowing him off because of school (and my own moodiness) and we no longer talk anymore. Not sure if I regret it or not, as he's a good guy and relationship material.

This guy I bump into about once a week at the bus stop might like me, but it might just be friendly. Not relationship material though.

You'd think someone like me, and at my age, should just take whatever decent guy I can get..


----------



## rdrr

In the Jurassic period.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Like 10 years ago. But even that may not have been serious.


----------



## NeveS

Going on one year. Just now getting over my big ex so I probably wouldn't have noticed if anyone had taken an interest in me anyway, though I highly doubt it.


----------



## VirginKing

I see some Women in their mid 30's stare at my sometimes in the gym, maybe once in a while i get a staredown from the sidewalk.

Never recall any girl showing much interest during High School. My limited time in college, i just spent being isolated because i thought i was never on peoples' level. Being a fatty didn't help my case either.


----------



## falling down

tbyrfan said:


> Actually, my head is covered in eyes so i'm positive that i'm right. :b
> 
> I honestly just can't imagine anyone checking me out. Ever.


If that's you in the avatar, you can stop with the silliness because you are beautiful. Insanely beautiful.


----------



## Linlinh

It was 4 years ago when I was in college. This guy in my class who I never really noticed handed me a graffiti he did on notebook paper. It said "Wanna get ice cream?" I thought it was really cute. I still have that paper.


----------



## Farideh

Like 4 years ago.... I've also had the wrong type of guys show interest towards me and they never really liked me for who I am. They only liked me if I look pretty to them that day so that doesn't count.


----------



## Mongoose

Not that long ago. But every woman who has ever expressed an interest in me has looked atrocious. I could never become aroused looking at them. On the other hand, I myself am not top shelf, so women I'm attracted to have never been attracted to me.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Five years ago. Had a nice hookup session with a French Canadian. He was hot. Good times, good times.


----------



## apx24

Never happened


----------



## Greyarea

2 years ago until just recently there is one guy who I kinda knew in high school that seems interested. I'm nervous as **** to take it anywhere.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Today as I was at the store waiting in line for the register. I dazed off and she had to get my attention cause I was next. She said "hey, you're up", but here's the kicker, WE MADE EYE CONTACT.


----------



## arnie

Tuesday.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

my next door neighbor likes me alot. she wrote on my whole door with chalk about me..


----------



## lockS

A couple of months ago this guy asked me if we could get something to drink....but my trust issues got in the way :/


----------



## Sourdog

I'm too oblivious to know if a woman is interested in me. :/


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn

Like four years ago I guess, guy at a party I couldn't avoid(literally, it was in my house) wouldn't stop staring at me, told me I was very pretty, yada yada. Of course he was 30 and I was 17 so I'm not sure it really counts. Since then I've done most of the 'pursuit' when it comes to people I'm interested in, getting sick of it now though.


----------



## DubnRun

I never leave the house so il never get a girl in my life ever


----------



## Melon

No-one has shown interest in me. At least from what I am aware of.

And if someone did, I would immediately become paranoid thinking they are trying to show me up or make me look like an idiot.


----------



## pati

I think the Titanic was still afloat the last time that happened to me.


----------



## pastels

:high5


missamanda said:


> I think the Titanic was still afloat the last time that happened to me.


----------



## Cyclonic

The thought of another girl who may have been interested in me recently came to my mind the other day.

It was summer of 2010, the air was warm, the hookah smoke was thick. Her name was (I can't remember) and she was a friend of one of my weird high school pals. He mentioned I should meet with her, so I decided to go to that hookah lounge that night. There we were, on the 2nd floor, in the most god awful humid building on the face of the planet. She said she had something on her lips, she remarked that I should taste it. There it was, my first kiss, which wasn't really a kiss because our lips touched for one second and I suddenly panicked and pulled back. Nonetheless, it didn't turn me away completely, she was very attractive and I just had to keep my eye on her all night (one of my gal pals even commented on it, she said I might've been a bit _too_ creepy).

However (insert name) wasn't turned off by it (to my knowledge) and we continued to chat. I remember it clearly, I drove to her house several miles away, every single night, for four nights. We'd go out to the hookah bar, or just drive around and listen to Asking Alexandria. I had never heard of the band before then, but it was her favorite, so I felt the need to play it. They were alright and I still occasionally listen to them today. Anywho, I thought I was in...we were hanging out regularly and it appeared she wasn't repulsed by me.

Then came the night at my friend's house. He had a small, cozy place down near the border of Detroit, it wasn't a great neighborhood, but there were many fun times there to speak of. I was currently playing a pen and paper RPG with my friends. We were down in the basement when I got that fateful text. Apparently she was at the McDonalds up the road and her ex boyfriend had done something to her (I still don't know what). I picked her up and she cried in the passenger seat of my car as we pulled into the driveway of my friend's house. I consoled her best I could, and the night actually ended up not being a total loss. In fact I helped her dye her hair pink that night in my friend's basement. We made quite the mess with pink dye everywhere, but I did my best to hide it.

Over the next few days, I didn't hear from her much and when I did, it seemed distant. That's when I checked Facebook, she had just entered a relationship with her ex-boyfriend. I was crushed, I've never felt like that before. All the time, effort, and emotions that I put in vanished into thin air, and I think that was the last time I actually shed a tear. I was at my friend's house that night and they wondered what was wrong with me, but I didn't want to say...it hurt too much.

From there, everything fell apart. She did contact me after that, but it only ended in a texting argument, I vaguely remember doing this while at work and it was rather unpleasant. These memories are hard to bring up again, but I know it's not nearly as bad as others have gone through. I sometimes wish to check up on her, see how she's doing. She deleted her Facebook and for the life of me, I CAN'T REMEMBER HER DAMN NAME.


----------



## venusinscorpio

I get attention from the opposite sex quite often but instead of boosting my confidence it kills it because these guys are only after the kitty and rarely are looking for a relationship. Bittersweet


----------



## Dissonance

When I was in high school, it was the first time a girl returned feelings for me. But I now know this curse is a blessing I can create a future without fear of woman interference.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

Friday. Or maybe Monday. Can't really tell.

Apparently girls like my body and think I can be handsome but I've got another personal drama to settle so relationships aren't really on my plate at the moment.


That and since my last relationship I got burned pretty bad so it's going to take a while for me to be close to anyone for a while.


----------



## sad vlad

I think one of my sisters friend. It happened a long time ago. She saw me at one of the few weddings I ever attended. I still don't understand what she saw in me, considering the fact I was pretty much frozen and silent. My sister implied she was interested in me. Leaving my phobia aside, in that state, even if I would have liked her, I wouldn't have dated her. She wasn't the kind that would understand this sort of things.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

sad vlad said:


> I think one of my sisters friend. It happened a long time ago. She saw me at one of the few weddings I ever attended. I still don't understand what she saw in me, considering the fact I was pretty much frozen and silent. My sister implied she was interested in me. Leaving my phobia aside, in that state, even if I would have liked her, I wouldn't have dated her. She wasn't the kind that would understand this sort of things.


How do you know that? Maybe she likes shy guys? Maybe she understands anxiety?


----------



## sad vlad

TheDarkGuardian said:


> How do you know that? Maybe she likes shy guys? Maybe she understands anxiety?


Nah, I doubt that. She seemed to be the shallow type. I got my confirmation on that impression after my sister told me something. I think she was just intrigued and thought I am the mysterious and unapproachable type, that some girls have a thing for. I am nothing like that. At least not willingly. I am just very uncomfortable around people. 
From what I've heard her current boyfriend or husband is an all muscles no brain fishy guy. My polar opposite.
Anyway, I don't care much about that. I can't say I regret it. Well, I don't regret that person. I have many other regrets about other people. But that is another story.


----------



## nightheron

Perhaps in my past life. I don't know. I'll have to do a past life regression thingy.


----------



## soulless

That I know of? Would be my last ex before we got together, just over 8 years ago.


----------



## hypestyle

... certainly not in my adult life. Pretty aggravating.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think... And I'm not even 100% sure but I think about 2 years ago.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Uhm, about a year ago a girl from my college suddenly started giving me a lot of attention, sitting next to me, grabbing my hand and she even dragged me to shop for a dress with her (lol wut). I don't think the signals get any clearer than that.

And it was honestly really peculiar since she was one of those really cheerful, bubbly, socialites, while I'm obviously an introvert.

She wasn't even unpleasant at all, nor dumb or shallow and certainly not unattractive but simply not the kind of person that interests me and besides I'm neither willing nor capable of having a relationship at this point of my life, I've made too many costly mistakes already. Give me a good lady friend instead, that's something I would really enjoy.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

I'm going to do the corny thing here and say that all of yous, depite what most of you'd like to think - that there has been someone interested in you- whether you believe it or not or even have noticed it or not - because it's human for people to like and care about each other.


----------



## Mochyn

It's been a couple of years at least. wow. time also flies when you're _not_ having fun


----------



## dal user

Never

all I get is grotesque comments but I am a horrible ugly looking guy.


----------



## Ntln

What is expressing interest? It's very difficult for me to tell for sure. People have such different standards as to what constitutes as flirting that I'm just not able to tell anymore.

That last time I suspected someone of begin interested in me was about a month ago. There was a school event and I was standing in the corner as everyone was dancing. Two girls came up to talk to me and one of them ended up lingering and talking to me a while. She might have just felt sorry for me, but I have caught her eye a few times since and she has spoken to me a bit. She's a bit flirtatious in general though, so yeah, probably was just feeling sorry for me.

The one and only time I was sure someone was interested in me was when I walked into a class and girl very loudly told her friend I was "sooo cute". Though, I did feel very cornered and uncomfortable when this happened.


----------



## aGenericUsername

I'm not a mind reader, but no one has ever expressed interest.

@TheDarkGuardian: No


----------



## Evo1114

Beats me. I don't pick up on these cues. I've thought people have been interested when they haven't been and I've thought people haven't been interested when they have been. So it's not really applicable to me because I don't know how to tell either way. I have never really been asked out though...not that women do that very much anyways, but I guess that would be the only way for me to know for sure.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Had a few in past couple of weeks. One is a jumpoff, another still displays the high school party mentality well into her 20's, yet another brought up the subject of needing a place to stay after our 1st conversation via phone (huge red flag). 

Got on of POF who wants to meet, and another at work who is perfect for me... Quiet, Shy, and nerdy. 

I wouldn't consider myself to be picky, just not THAT desperate for a relationship given my tendencies to attract the ones with moderate to severe emotional baggage.


----------



## Handsome Beast

Hmmm..... maybe way back in college in 1988-1989 and just maybe in 1996. Nothing this millennium.  I'm so dense the girl would have to hit me upside the head before I had a clue.


----------



## ElectricWizard

The last time I was out socializing but I can't remember how long ago that was now. Says it all really haha


----------



## cybernaut

In the library three days ago. Why is it always the library for me? Once he found out that I was a senior who had plans to move far away from this area after graduation, he backed off haha.


----------



## Jesuszilla

OneLove21 said:


> In the library three days ago. *Why is it always the library for me? *Once he found out that I was a senior who had plans to move far away from this area after graduation, he backed off haha.


Honestly I'm more surprised that people actually meet in the library at all. I thought it was just meeting at the supermarket, i.e. a big myth.

Last time for me was like September of last year.


----------



## wmu'14

0 and I'm going on 23. Haven't even really been friends with a girl, and rarely do I speak to them.


----------



## komorikun

Recently several but I'm not attracted to any of them. FML.


----------



## andy1984

yesterday someone replied to my online dating email. i guess that counts. otherwise, my ex about 3 months ago when we were together if that counts.


----------



## nothing else

never


----------



## CoffeeGuy

Never. 

Over the years there might have been one or two girls who tried to give me hints, (or they were just being perky/nice) I don't really know. I've never had a girl openly compliment me or verbally express any interest in me.


----------



## Nada

A little over 2 years ago.


----------



## Testsubject

600 BC, it was a rough year.


----------



## euphoria04

October I guess. Some girl in my building tried to converse with me multiple times and invited me to some event. I managed to **** it up with my avoidance per the norm, no doubt looking like a total douche in the process. Haven't seen her in months.


----------



## To22

That hasn't happened since I left the house, which was 100 years ago...

roughly


----------



## rosecolored

This month.


----------



## Citrine

Yesterday a nice elderly, retired man asked me out to dinner...I'm not sure if he knew who or where he was though.


----------



## meganmila

I'm guessing like 4 weeks ago. Who knows what he wanted.


----------



## Pompeii

Hmm, about 6 years ago, I think.


----------



## LoungeFly

Well, Oct I guess. I freaked out a few days before the date and cancelled. He's actually still texting me from time to time. I'm shocked. I'm such a mess though. I feel like it's hard for people who don't have SA to realize how difficult it is to date when you do have SA. I just freeze, and don't know what to say. And....well, freak out. It's awful. I'm much better with friends. I can be friends with most anyone.


----------



## Barette

When I visited my campus some guy kept making eyes at me, then joked he'd pay for my lunch (but didn't). Alas, it was a fluke, no attention since then. Everyone on my campus is good looking, even ratio between the sexes of being attractive, it's astounding.


----------



## londonguy202

never ever. Women always say i'm "too nice"


----------



## AxeDroid

My friend's mother was acting weird and I had to stop going to his house just because of that.


----------



## komorikun

AxeDroid said:


> My friend's mother was acting weird and I had to stop going to his house just because of that.


Tell us more.


----------



## tea111red

Some guy asked me if I had a bf, my age, and if he could have my # for "advice" or give me his the other week, but w/ the other things he said, I think it had to have been a joke. I didn't really find him attractive anyway. I've been avoiding the place he approached me in case I run into him again, though, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

2002


----------



## Elleire

Erm, well, before my recent ex, probably... high school? Maybe? I don't know. I can't really discern the difference between interest and simple friendliness, so I err on the side of "he's just being nice."


----------



## JH1983

Yesterday I changed my profile picture on Facebook and I got a message from a woman I didn't know saying I was cute and asking if I was single. Apparently it was a good picture.


----------



## AxeDroid

komorikun said:


> Tell us more.


NO XD, I am quite embarrassed by how things turned out and rather not think about it again but thanks for taking an interest in my story.


----------



## Royals

Occasionaly, and I'm not necessarily always asking for it.


----------



## binarybigfoot

This summer, before that a few guys at school... they were mostly scuzz though.


----------



## TheWelshOne

In real life? Never

Online? ... Still never

:sigh


----------



## karawbawl

Like a day ago or two. All the wrong people like me, I swear. Haha!


----------



## nightwalker

New guy in my dorm stared at me for a few secs..but when I saw him a few days later he ignored me. Before this, a guy at a nightclub asked me out on a date..but he prob wasn't looking for a relationship given the meeting's setting. I gave him a fake number


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

new years eve..but as usual my anxiety got the better of me and i haven't spoke to her since


----------



## jlscho03

During the summer I got a couple of guys asking for my number, and one just outright asked for sex (bless him, getting to the point, haha). I didn't follow through, as I am still single 

Has yet to happen since, but I did get one guy at my bus stop complimenting me last Thursday about how I'm really pretty without makeup and he could tell I wasn't wearing any (I've got some red marks left over from acne that never went away) and it made me feel very nice (in a weird way as he is just very blunt and inappropriate), until he turned the creepy-meter up to 100 with other conversation topics. He's with someone, though, so he's not asking me out and I am glad for that.

On another post, I mentioned another guy on the bus who had waved at me, and I had blushed. I thought he was too young for me, but I'm apparently blind and the bus-driver got me to come up to the front to talk with them (which was awkward for many different reasons, not really due to SA). He's a LOT older than I thought, and I don't know how to feel about that, because he is attractive and wasn't creepy at all (and maybe I'm a little desperate?) but I am so bad at estimating ages. 

So, I guess I'm the reason I'm single... Can't take chances.


On the flip side, any guy I'm interested in (which is just very rare), I give no attention, or try not to. I don't look at them, talk with them, check them out. Nothing. This obviously gets me nowhere


----------



## ASB20

2005, little before I turned 15. Right around 9 years now.


----------



## elitebutterfly

this week...can't say I reciprocated.


----------



## DesmonEdge

Maybe a few a months ago. Some chick told me some other girl at work thought I was cute Truth be told I had a crush on her friend but I gave her a shot anyways because no one gave me a shot when I liked them so I tried it didn't develop into anything and that was that.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## bluedevil0204

The last time someone showed any interest in me was 2 summers ago. She flirted and we talked alot. At first I thought I was mistaken and she wasn't flirting with me, but a mutual friend told me she was interested in me. She would talk to me on the phone till late in the night. It was quite nice. It took me about 2 months to build up the nerve to ask her out. When I did she said she had a boyfriend. I just sort of stood there. I felt numb. Why in heck would she have done what she had done if she had a boy friend? So ofcourse, I just lamely said "oh ok" and walked away. Later, when reflecting on the situation, I was sort of pissed but honestly I might have dodged a bullet. What type of woman flirts with a guy and talks all the time to a guy who already has a boyfriend?

But since then, nada. Maybe one day. ha.


----------



## hiddy

It was maybe 2 months ago when I was abroad. I liked him too but was too shy to show it, he also already had a girlfriend so it wasn't gonna work out anyway.


----------



## Steinerz

No one ever shows interest. Those that did at some point were just making fun of me.


----------



## Durzo

nightwalker said:


> New guy in my dorm stared at me for a few secs..but when I saw him a few days later he ignored me. Before this, a guy at a nightclub asked me out on a date..but he prob wasn't looking for a relationship given the meeting's setting. I gave him a fake number


If he was after sex and not a date, he would have tried it on at the club. Should have given your real number if you were interested.


----------



## Ineko

Um four months ago before asshat broke off from me. otherwise no one in person. Saw a very cute guy out jogging today he stopped to pet my pup *drool*
when that kind of thing happens I always wish I was attractive.


----------



## Perkins

'Bout a month ago I had a co-worker show a temporary interest in me.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

On the weekend when I was out for a friend's birthday. Woo


----------



## eyes roll tears

before 3 years ago ,,,,,  .... it does not mean i am ugly ... or not attractive ....actually .... moved to gals university before 3 years ago ...... so do not have a single guy around me .....


----------



## owls

1 word: work on confidence.
done deal.


----------



## kjwkjw

It has never happend. 



Girls avoid me. Even the "ugly" ones.


----------



## MCHB

On Monday; my Ex. Long Story. Long Week. Lots to talk about. :um


----------



## estse

Um, a few days ago. She read something I wrote and found me something okay or interesting (she said charming and clever). This was an online thing; not a person2person thing, man.


----------



## FelineFatale

Within the recent months a male co-worker was briefly pursuing me via text messaging. I was being honest and told him that I viewed him as a friend and there was no romantic feeling towards him. He laughed it off at first and then suddenly just stopped texting me. Now I'm hearing he has something going with on the side with our supervisor.


Like other guys, he wanted to take advantage of my vulnerability. When I resist, they choose to ignore me completely. I have very little to no faith in the opposite sex anymore.


----------



## Jesuszilla

FelineFatale said:


> Within the recent months a male co-worker was briefly pursuing me via text messaging. I was being honest and told him that I viewed him as a friend and there was no romantic feeling towards him. He laughed it off at first and then suddenly just stopped texting me. Now I'm hearing he has something going with on the side with our supervisor.
> 
> Like other guys, he wanted to take advantage of my vulnerability. When I resist, they choose to ignore me completely. I have very little to no faith in the opposite sex anymore.


Was he with your supervisor while texting you or did he move on after you turned him down?


----------



## soulless

There may be one 
But its at work


----------



## MidnightBlu

Today.  We'll be dating soon.


----------



## soulless

soulless said:


> There may be one
> But its at work


I was reading too much into it, she's not interested, just a very friendly person.


----------



## bluecrime

Never. I'm not trying to be offensive to any women here, nor am I trying to claim that all women are like this (because I know there not), but a lot of girls are obsessed with what their friends and others think of them. Most would be too worried to even talk to someone a bit 'odd' like me for fear of what other people might think.


----------



## londonguy202

bluecrime said:


> Never. I'm not trying to be offensive to any women here, nor am I trying to claim that all women are like this (because I know there not), but a lot of girls are obsessed with what their friends and others think of them. Most would be too worried to even talk to someone a bit 'odd' like me for fear of what other people might think.


I felt like that back in high school and in uni. Now I just think women think there is no point in talking to me . I look very nerdy and always try to just in a nice polo t shirt.


----------



## apx24

Never. It ****ing hurts my ego more than anything else.


----------



## bsd3355

FelineFatale said:


> Within the recent months a male co-worker was briefly pursuing me via text messaging. I was being honest and told him that I viewed him as a friend and there was no romantic feeling towards him. He laughed it off at first and then suddenly just stopped texting me. Now I'm hearing he has something going with on the side with our supervisor.
> 
> Like other guys, he wanted to take advantage of my vulnerability. When I resist, they choose to ignore me completely. I have very little to no faith in the opposite sex anymore.


I don't know the situation 100% or the guy, but I know when I ask a girl out and want to date her and she refuses I'm not going to keep talking to her either. Why would I? My intention was to date, not to be her friend. My time is valuable, and so is her's. That's why I ask early. And to be honest, most girls don't want to talk to you anyway after you ask them out, most likely just talk to you to be nice, but they don't REALLY want to hang out with you, so I have no qualms about stopping talking to them, and I'm sure most girls don't care either way.

I don't see how he was trying to take advantage of you from what you wrote.


----------



## bsd3355

nightwalker said:


> New guy in my dorm stared at me for a few secs..but when I saw him a few days later he ignored me. Before this, a guy at a nightclub asked me out on a date..but he prob wasn't looking for a relationship given the meeting's setting. I gave him a fake number


Did you give him a fake number because he asked you out in a club? If so, the reasoning behind this drives me insane...


----------



## Witan

A bit under a year ago, in May or so. We had a fling. **** was cool, kinda miss it.


----------



## Milco

Milco said:


> Not counting online?
> When I was about 10, so 18 years ago.


No change.. None online in the past 1½ years either.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

6 months ago.


----------



## mike91

back in 06 in highschool a girl friend told me she like me and if I would go out with her I said no for the fact in primary school girls would get asked to ask me out as a dare so I always said no even if I got asked out by a girl I find attractive I would still say no


----------



## herbigmuscles

four years


----------



## nothing else

Never have. That's why I'll always be single.


----------



## Kamikaze

Several months ago. I was at my grandma's retirement home helping her pack for a move, and this 20-something guy who was installing carpeting in the hallway saw me and said I was "pretty" and gave me a lustful/flirtatious look, which I found creepy. He was good-looking but didn't seem like my type at all. I just ignored him and never saw him again.

However, there's somebody I wish _I_ could show interest in but of course, probably never will. He's like 20 (I guess) and works at that retirement home as a food server, and I've been basically smitten since I first laid eyes on him like 3 years ago. He's soo gorgeous and has a calm and polite demeanor which I find so attractive. I see him a lot of times when I go downstairs to pick up my grandma's food and I feel awful everytime I see him, cause I know I'll never have the courage to ask him out. But whatever. Most likely he's either got a girlfriend or is gay anyway.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Kamikaze said:


> Several months ago. I was at my grandma's retirement home helping her pack for a move, and this 20-something guy who was installing carpeting in the hallway saw me and said I was "pretty" and gave me a lustful/flirtatious look, which I found creepy. He was good-looking but didn't seem like my type at all. I just ignored him and never saw him again.
> 
> However, there's somebody I wish _I_ could show interest in but of course, probably never will. He's like 20 (I guess) and works at that retirement home as a food server, and I've been basically smitten since I first laid eyes on him like 3 years ago. He's soo gorgeous and has a calm and polite demeanor which I find so attractive. I see him a lot of times when I go downstairs to pick up my grandma's food and I feel awful everytime I see him, cause I know I'll never have the courage to ask him out. But whatever. *Most likely he's either got a girlfriend or is gay anyway.*


Pfft, don't let a defeatist attitude stop you from going after your man. I hope you work up the courage to at least talk to him one day.


----------



## Hideki

Literally never. I'm 29 years old and no girl has ever looked twice at me. I feel inadequate.


----------



## Kamikaze

Jesuszilla said:


> Pfft, don't let a defeatist attitude stop you from going after your man. I hope you work up the courage to at least talk to him one day.


Thanks, I hope so too. But, I'm trying to be realistic... Cause I know guys as good-looking as him are almost _always_ taken, so I'm not gonna get my hopes up too much. I actually thought about slipping him a note, I felt like that might be easier. Just one that said something like, "I think you're cute, are you single?" and write my number on it. I dunno, does that sound like a good idea or is it weird?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

2005, I think. At first, it was kind of cool but then I found out she had a BF that she was serious about and she just kind of said I was cute. I don't think she meant anything by it. I realized this after I spent several weeks trying to work up the courage to talk to her. It really sucks when you think something good is going to happen and then you realize you were just dreaming.


----------



## Skie

In person? about 2 -3? years ago, my friend tried to match me up with one of her friend's and took me out on an unknown double date. I'd talked to him on facebook a few times and already knew I didn't like him. *shrug*:no


----------



## binsky

Can't even remember... it's been several years.


----------



## Snowflake1010

I'm either completely oblivious or it never happens. Most of the guys that I interact with end up being attracted to one of my friends... Sad.


----------



## Kevin001

Irl? Maybe a week ago
Online? Couple of days ago


----------



## SparklingWater

irl- interest possibly shown a few days ago (i need very unambiguous signals lol or i doubt,) actually asked out a few months ago, though i have been isolating quite a bit so it's actually pretty awesome that there are opportunities for it to happen at all lol

online- a few weeks ago


----------



## JH1983

Last weekend a waitress at the place I work part time at was flirting with me pretty hard. About a week before that some girl at my gym was noticeably checking me out. So much so that I noticed and a friend of mine that was there noticed as well.


----------



## xxDark Horse

inb4womenhaveiteasierposts


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

i was arsked out a few weeks ago by a creepy guy at work who wouldn't leave me alone. i told him where to go. but i usually never get arsked out.


----------



## tehuti88

Old thread, but _nobody's_ ever shown interest in me, IRL or on the Internet.

Unless you count a guy online (who lived across the country and had no clue what I look like) who appeared out of nowhere and chatted me up on a message board for a while before saying, "Hey, we should hook up!"--and then ridiculed me at length for being a total moron who didn't get the "joke," and then promptly disappeared again, when I politely said it wasn't possible.

I really don't think that counts as genuine interest, though.

The best thing guys have ever said about me is that I'm not their type but there must be somebody out there for me _somewhere_, but I've never met him. I don't believe he exists. There's just nothing about me that's even remotely attractive. I'm only good for insults and jokes. -_-


----------



## AllTheSame

One of the women at one of my stores asked me out to lunch a while back. I'm pretty sure she was just interested in being friends though, Idk. She was kind of a cutie though. I should visit that store again. To. You know. Make sure everything looks good lol. That whole visit, the whole couple of hours I was in there just went really well though. I mean she was all smiles, and we talked, and she helped me out with some things...she was just the first person I could find that would help me out but we did talk for longer than we had to lol.


----------



## tea111red

a long time ago. even then i was assuming. i never knew for sure if they were interested.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

N e v e r 
e
v
e
r


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Last night, I danced and kissed a girl for the first time in a long time (girls show interest in me very sporadically- like every 1-2 years and something always gets in the way of anything developing). I may have a chance of breaking out of being forever alone eventually; putting myself out there is the toughest thing I've ever done.


----------



## mezzoforte

Kevin001 said:


> Irl? Maybe a week ago
> Online? Couple of days ago


The last time someone showed any interest in me offline was last summer I think.
Online...like an hour ago.


----------



## Khajit

About six months ago. He shook my hand then pulled me towards him and kissed my cheek, which made me really uncomfortable.


----------



## Taaylah

The last person that showed interest in me was my professor a couple of days ago, sadly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gals show interest in my regularly, it's about getting out there and taking the initiative which I never do. Sure I'd fail a few times but it'd click the 4th or 5th time, of that I have no doubt. Then it's about maintaining it


----------



## cybernaut

I regularly get people who are interested in me or show signs of it whenever I go out. Since I always go out alone, I've become an easy target as well-especially for creeps and old men....


----------



## Kevin001

mezzoforte said:


> Online...like an hour ago.


You get hit on a lot online?


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> The last person that showed interest in me was my professor a couple of days ago, sadly.


Not sure if I should laugh or be creeped out by this.


----------



## roxslide

Kevin001 said:


> You get hit on a lot online?


I'm not surprised she does. I thought about it. :wink


----------



## mezzoforte

Kevin001 said:


> You get hit on a lot online?


Yeah, on Tumblr.



roxslide said:


> I'm not surprised she does. I thought about it. :wink


Oh, hey. :wink


----------



## roxslide

Actually not in quite a while. I think some guys have tried recently but I am very good in showing polite disinterest so they backed off. I can't complain though when people do I usually get freaked out.


----------



## Kevin001

roxslide said:


> I'm not surprised she does. I thought about it. :wink


You might just get a hit.....go for it. You have a better chance than you think. :wink2:


----------



## Karsten

Maybe two weeks? I'm horrible at reading people, though, so.


----------



## roxslide

@Kevin001 @mezzoforte


----------



## Strago

In person, never. 

Online, sometime last year. It felt nice even though they probably wouldn't have if they actually met me.


----------



## DespairSenpai

2 years ago, second time it ever happened


----------



## SwtSurrender

Anywhere I go outside the house and there are other people outside you know, they all stare after me and I know they are interested in me. So for me it happens very regularly, I'm used to it.


----------



## sad1231234

Never lol. Im only 17 though, maybe i have hope


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure if I should laugh or be creeped out by this.


Lol it's a little bit of both. Yeah it's creepy because he's as old as my father, and it's completely inappropriate seeing as he's in a position of power over me (my grade). Plus pretty sure it's against the rules. But it's also kind of funny too, because of course it's some creeper who's interested in me. They're the only ones who show an interest in me consistently. Thankfully he's not a total creeper though (i.e. respected my choice when I said no) so we're still cool and I don't feel uncomfortable around him.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> Lol it's a little bit of both. Yeah it's creepy because he's as old as my father, and it's completely inappropriate seeing as he's in a position of power over me (my grade). Plus pretty sure it's against the rules. But it's also kind of funny too, because of course it's some creeper who's interested in me. They're the only ones who show an interest in me consistently. Thankfully he's not a total creeper though (i.e. respected my choice when I said no) so we're still cool and I don't feel uncomfortable around him.


Yeah he could lose his job (I think)......you must look pretty good for him to risk his career. :b


----------



## Raies

Girl asking me out? A bit over a year... 

Some guy (way younger than me, btw) asked for my number like a bit less than half a year ago...


If you count nonverbal shows of interest... Well.. A bit less I guess


----------



## truant

Once online, a couple years ago. But they didn't know what I look like. Time before that was 2004.

I spent most of 1999-2012 working full-time with the public and talked to well over 100,000 people. I'm not a bad communicator in person, and I've always been able to make friends, but none of those people ever showed any interest in me. I'm extremely ugly, though, so it would be kind of weird if anyone had.


----------



## Twilightforce

In middle school. I'm near 30 now.


----------



## solasum

This is such an old thread!


----------



## Kevin001

solasum said:


> This is such an old thread!


Doesn't matter girl tell us! :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

couple of weeks ago online, irl it's been years.


----------



## solasum

Kevin001 said:


> Doesn't matter girl tell us! :b


lol I'm sure everyone's on pins and needles, so I'll tell you! Hmm... it's not so black and white like this. Very seldom does anyone hit on me in real life. I guess it doesn't help that I avoid people. Maybe yesterday? Maybe two years ago?


----------



## Kevin001

solasum said:


> Maybe yesterday? Maybe two years ago?












All the anticipation for nothing I can't even get a simple answer lol.


----------



## solasum

Kevin001 said:


> All the anticipation for nothing I can't even get a simple answer lol.


That's my shtick. But yeah, it was yesterday.


----------



## Kevin001

solasum said:


> That's my shtick. But yeah, it was yesterday.


haha ok.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Let's see, today's Wednesday so... never.


----------



## Overdrive

by this thing :






:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Overdrive said:


> by this thing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


:lol wtf


----------



## SplendidBob

Overdrive said:


> by this thing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


I don't..

It's cheeks were slightly red.

Wh...


----------



## noydb

Overdrive said:


> by this thing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Who needs a therapist when you have this video? Me, after seeing this video...


----------



## SplendidBob

Overdrive said:


> by this thing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Quoting this a second time because its so good.


----------



## gunner21

Well, depends on how you define interest really.

Fleeting interest? Around December of last year.
Actual genuine interest? Never.


----------



## Overdrive

splendidbob said:


> Quoting this a second time because its so good.


hehe


----------



## vela

Like two years ago, then she ghosted me. meh..


----------



## Uniqueme

Not online ,, like ages ago


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

A year ago an sas user showed me a fake interest and I should've blocked him right away, but unfortunately I didn't. I became his easy target.


----------



## regimes

i'm in a relationship but this guy at my work won't stop hitting on me. i thought he was gay, so i was totally talkative and friendly whenever i saw him, you know.. being kind of naive and excited to just have another friend. and then late one night he hit on me. and i was like wtf?? i asked my coworkers if he wasn't gay and they were like no? what are you talking about. and i was super jarred because he SEEMS super gay to me. but anyway i found out he's bi. so i'm not totally crazy. and he keeps texting me late at night and trying to say sexy stuff to me and i'm just not having it. every time he said something inappropriate last time i linked him to a meme or funny article. and then he tells me he's in the middle of a divorce (with two kids) and is trying to get with this other girl who's divorcing her abusive husband and they want to try for another baby sometime next year. in the same breath he'll hit on me and ask me if i wanted to tie him up and spank him. i don't?? even?? know

anyway i've said a hundred times we're just friends, i'm in a monogamous relationship, blahblah. but apparently he and his ex-wife were swingers (they switched partners with this other couple a lot) and i dunno if he's trying to do this with this new girl and me and my boyfriend or what. i'm going to be pissed if he tries it again, though. i've been nice so far because i don't want to be awkward around ANOTHER person at work and i just don't need the work drama.. but it ain't happening again.



SorryForMyEnglish said:


> A year ago an sas user showed me a fake interest and I should've blocked him right away, but unfortunately I didn't. I became his easy target.


what happened?? :O


----------



## Overdrive

6 years ago


----------



## Kevin001

regimes said:


> in the same breath he'll hit on me and ask me if i wanted to tie him up and spank him. i don't?? even?? know


:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

regimes said:


> i'm in a relationship but this guy at my work won't stop hitting on me. i thought he was gay, so i was totally talkative and friendly whenever i saw him, you know.. being kind of naive and excited to just have another friend. and then late one night he hit on me. and i was like wtf?? i asked my coworkers if he wasn't gay and they were like no? what are you talking about. and i was super jarred because he SEEMS super gay to me. but anyway i found out he's bi. so i'm not totally crazy. and he keeps texting me late at night and trying to say sexy stuff to me and i'm just not having it. every time he said something inappropriate last time i linked him to a meme or funny article. and then he tells me he's in the middle of a divorce (with two kids) and is trying to get with this other girl who's divorcing her abusive husband and they want to try for another baby sometime next year. in the same breath he'll hit on me and ask me if i wanted to tie him up and spank him. i don't?? even?? know


I used to know a guy like that, (only he was straight and was.. 'Very straight') **** that was annoying. He was worse than the guy you're describing though.


----------



## LostinReverie

Drella said:


> A week or so ago, a girl said (in my presence) that she would have sex with me. It was awkward.


Man, I miss your posts.


----------



## Chris S W

Overdrive said:


> by this thing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


This is beautiful.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

In hindsight I can't say that any actual legitimate interest was shown, but there was this McCafe I had been stopping off at for a number of months and a blonde with big brown eyes who caught my eye because she would often pick arguments with me about what I had ordered and I thought it was kind of funny and cute (particularly because I knew she had been wrong on a couple of occasions). So one day she tries to argue with me again and I decided to get smart and tell her that the customer is always right. I busted out a wise crack or two and in the following weeks I often caught her out glancing at me more than what I considered the usual amount to stare at someone you had absolutely no interest in. So I decided to make a move. It was Valentine's Day and she happened to be in making coffee, and I decided that I would try asking her out when I handed over my plate on the way out. As it neared time to leave, I noticed she had disappeared out the back somewhere, leaving her co-worker behind to hold the fort. But I had wanted to do something, anything really, so I ended up writing my number down on a piece of paper and politely asked her friend to pass it on for me. She did so. And for 2 weeks I heard nothing (as I was expecting).

The next time I saw her alone I decided I would comment on it to see if I could get some more information about it. I told her that I was hoping that we could forget the fact I gave her my number and that I was at least expecting her to call me a snob or something. She laughed but then said that the reason she didn't respond was because she was taken. 

Moral of the story, don't trust your own instincts when it comes to interpreting the "signs".

Story of my life.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight....coworker. I really need to start being more social irl.....time is passing me by.


----------



## Cvb2377

I don't think anyone has shown interest in me. I don't think I'm desirable to begin with. I don't think I look attractive and being in the plumper side of the scale doesn't make things better. I've accepted my forever alone status


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

regimes said:


> what happened?? :O


Something really horrible and I will never forget it nor forgive that person ever in my life


----------



## Kevin001

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Something really horrible and I will never forget it nor forgive that person ever in my life


User on here? Oh wow. :serious:

Don't think you're suppose to but I would so call him out, let others know how much of a douche he is. You'll find better or maybe you've already have. :smile2:


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Kevin001 said:


> User on here? Oh wow. :serious:
> 
> Don't think you're suppose to but I would so call him out, let others know how much of a douche he is. You'll find better or maybe you've already have. :smile2:


I don't think most of you understood or will understand what I meant and it's a long thing to explain. I don't think there was an intentional motive there or he's done that for mockery. He just doesn't know what he wants himself.


----------



## Kevin001

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I don't think most of you understood or will understand what I meant and it's a long thing to explain. I don't think there was an intentional motive there or he's done that for mockery. He just doesn't know what he wants himself.


Oh ok, you just said something horrible so I thought it was something bad done to you on purpose.


----------



## Animeviv

Hi I just joined this forum. This seems to be the most active forum. Was wondering if anyone could tell me how it works a bit.  are you all familiar with one another


----------



## SparklingWater

@Animeviv Hey! Welcome! You can make an introductory post in the first step forum if you'd like. Otherwise just jump right in and start posting. Lots of good pple and info here. Oh, also PM pple as well so you can start making some good friends and connections ( if/when you feel comfy.) Glad to have you!


----------



## Susan Tash

MissChocolateMilkshake said:


> Guys are so interest in me, but not the type of guys I like. The guys that mostly approach me are Thugs or Old Men. Basically they have no snow ball chance in getting with me, I usually ignore them or I politely say no.
> 
> The Men I like usually do not approach me or give me the time of day. Plus the Men I like, its not that many around my area to begin with.


:frown2: Exactly the same for me. Always when I like a guy, he's either married or gay. Or is 15 thousand kilometers away. He was the last one who showed interest in me (that was in November last year), and I was definitely interested in him, but it was a very complicated thing, so things didn't work out :crying:
But before him, it's been like that practically all my life. And the fact that I'm 38 certainly doesn't help, because practically every decent guy around my age is happily married with kids. 
I've always been very shy when meeting new people, which also hasn't helped.


----------



## Dark Choco

About 2 years ago, a classmate of mine asked me out for coffee, and my response was "uhhhhhhhhh," while holding a dumbfounded expression for a good 30 seconds. Apparently he was pursuing me since the first day of class, but I was too oblivious to realize this. I doubt someone will ever show interest in me again in this life time.


----------



## Evo1114

I have no idea. I have never been able to figure these things out. If they are interested, I'll usually think they aren't. If they aren't interested, I usually think they are. So, obviously I try not to think about such matters anymore.


----------



## ravens

I don't think anybody has ever been interested in me.


----------



## ljubo

In The Shade said:


> Im 5'4 and have ginger hair, nobody has ever shown interest as those two traits put together never even allow you on the a females radar.


----------



## forever in flux

Khajit said:


> About six months ago. He shook my hand then pulled me towards him and kissed my cheek, which made me really uncomfortable.


Sorry about that, I was high on meth at the time.


----------



## forever in flux

Animeviv said:


> Hi I just joined this forum. This seems to be the most active forum. Was wondering if anyone could tell me how it works a bit.  are you all familiar with one another


Probably best to ask this question in 'general discussion' or one of the other subforums tbh.

What would you like to know?


----------



## Schmetterling

Outside the one and only awkward sort of relationship I had when I was 24-25 yrs old... never! 

The way I look is the reason, so it's not a surprise being unattractive for all men, it's actually quite normal to me. I accepted it long time ago and I'm ok with it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

directly. since fall of 2002

Indirectly cant remember too many instances.


----------



## EBecca

I don't know, I'm never sure if the person is really interested or not, but I guess maybe a month ago.


----------



## TheWelshOne

In The Shade said:


> Im 5'4 and have ginger hair, nobody has ever shown interest as those two traits put together never even allow you on the a females radar.


Are you my old Maths teacher? He was probably that height and ginger. I always thought he was hot.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Excluding looks I get from teenage girls, it has probably been years. But it is difficult to gain interest from someone if I do not get into enough social situations around the opposite sex. 

I also notice I get some long stares from other women my age. I am not sure if they really are checking me out or if I am just thinking things lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator

unless someone is really blatant I barely notice these things... I suspect it never really happens.


----------



## Yer Blues

I think about twenty years ago.


----------



## Stray Bullet

2011


----------



## Virgo

Last week. Got asked out on a date. By someone more than half my age. I hate my life. :cry :cry :cry

Why don't guys MY age like me??? It's only old men creeping on a 22 year old girl.


----------



## girafa

About half a year. It was only casual, neither of us had an interest in a relationship. There were a couple of other girls shortly before that too.

Last time I genuinely felt a connection with someone was my ex who left me a couple of years ago. She was the only person I've ever seriously considered a long term relationship, the only person to genuinely make me happy, likely the last too.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm still dealing with this creepy 30-year old truck driver that I encountered 5 months ago from my campus.


----------

